# 189 invitations: July 2019- New Financial Year



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

A new thread and new dawn, as June 19 round is finally out of the way and not throwing any surprises. But we are at the doorstep of new financial year with a bundle of invitations coming our way.
Let's hope for a bigger round as the number is reset to the beginning from July 2019. Full steam ahead!


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Hope has not been the best considering how bad the last 3-4 months invitations rounds went. 263111 went up all the way to 80 point cap. 

But hey, Wish everyone the best. I hope things would turn out better and July would have promising news.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

winterapril said:


> A new thread and new dawn, as June 19 round is finally out of the way and not throwing any surprises. But we are at the doorstep of new financial year with a bundle of invitations coming our way.
> Let's hope for a bigger round as the number is reset to the beginning from July 2019. Full steam ahead!


 hello, 
How do we know that invites are out for sure? Have you heard of anyone being invited in today’s round?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi All,

July reset means if I update my EOI now it will not get consider in July round due to timestamp update? I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July. 

On side note: Is the same rule applies for 190?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> July reset means if I update my EOI now it will not get consider in July round due to timestamp update? I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July.
> 
> On side note: Is the same rule applies for 190?


In my opinion, you should update your EOI to 75 points ASAP if your current points are 65.

65 points don't stand a chance of invite while 75 has very bright aspects.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

maaqamar said:


> In my opinion, you should update your EOI to 75 points ASAP if your current points are 65.
> 
> 65 points don't stand a chance of invite while 75 has very bright aspects.


I don't think 75 points with DOE today or July would stand any chance at all either. Not even close.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

AndrewHurley said:


> maaqamar said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, you should update your EOI to 75 points ASAP if your current points are 65.
> ...


75 points was enough till March, the very next draw folks in 2613 were invited , the last 3 draws have invited 300, 100 per month. This backlog will get from July


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> 75 points was enough till March, the very next draw folks in 2613 were invited , the last 3 draws have invited 300, 100 per month. This backlog will get from July


Last DOE to be invited for 2613xx on 75points was 2019-02-13.
That will be 5 month backlog in July. And after 80 has been cleared we might be up at a 6 or 7 month backlog of 75 pointers. I think there is no chance the new quota will be able to clear all that.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> Last DOE to be invited for 2613xx on 75points was 2019-02-13.
> That will be 5 month backlog in July. And after 80 has been cleared we might be up at a 6 or 7 month backlog of 75 pointers. I think there is no chance the new quota will be able to clear all that.


Yes, thats an uncertainity. People with 75 might have better shot at 190 if they get lucky. Rest lets see how many new applicants with 85 or 80 applies in 2613.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Yes, thats an uncertainity. People with 75 might have better shot at 190 if they get lucky. Rest lets see how many new applicants with 85 or 80 applies in 2613.


It seems like 189 and 190 normally go hand-in-hand, i.e. 75 pts for 189 is as difficult as 75+5 pts for 190. I think Canada is a better option..


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Last DOE to be invited for 2613xx on 75points was 2019-02-13.
> That will be 5 month backlog in July. And after 80 has been cleared we might be up at a 6 or 7 month backlog of 75 pointers. I think there is no chance the new quota will be able to clear all that.


If we consider immitracker as a pointer, many people with 75 points(2613xx) with DOE after 13-02-2019 got invitation for 190 in the month of mar , apr and 80/85 in may . Definately queue is getting cleared to an extent , but it all depends on them whether they withdraw their 189. I do see few updates on 189 tracker where in the applicants have withdrawn their application. Eventually its not only DHA, rather applicants also make a difference if people who are waiting will ever get invited


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Last few months has not been welcoming for any of us waiting for the invite. And candidates like me are badly stuck. I am extremely confused and unable to take any decision. Can anyone please help me shed some light on my concern?

My DOE is 10-April-2019 and my total points is 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190.

I am on the verge of getting married. My spouse is not skilled. Now if I declare myself married and do not claim her points then my points will remain same. Although I will get additional 5 experience points in November 2019 and my points for 189 will jump to 75 and 80 for 190. But in November, due to rule changes, 10 points will be awarded to single. I am confused whether should I claim 10 single points by not declaring myself married or should I sacrifice and get 5 points for competent spouse.

To summarize, if i don't declare myself married and I keep my status single, in November my points will be 85 for 189. On the other hand side, If i declare myself married and include my spouse in the application as well, then my points in November will be 80 for 189. To be honest, I want to take my spouse with me, but i have no crazy idea how I am gonna do this.

Can anyone please guide?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Last few months has not been welcoming for any of us waiting for the invite. And candidates like me are badly stuck. I am extremely confused and unable to take any decision. Can anyone please help me shed some light on my concern?
> 
> My DOE is 10-April-2019 and my total points is 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190.
> 
> ...


Can you at least give the Anzsco code for a meaningful reply

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Can you at least give the Anzsco code for a meaningful reply
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


My apologies.

ANZ Code: 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Last DOE to be invited for 2613xx on 75points was 2019-02-13.
> That will be 5 month backlog in July. And after 80 has been cleared we might be up at a 6 or 7 month backlog of 75 pointers. I think there is no chance the new quota will be able to clear all that.



I think the backlog of 75 pointers will be cleared by Oct round. What you think the new point system will make effect from 16 Nov,2019 ?


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

Flyinghigher said:


> I am confused whether should I claim 10 single points by not declaring myself married or should I sacrifice and get 5 points for competent spouse.
> 
> To summarize, if i don't declare myself married and I keep my status single, in November my points will be 85 for 189. On the other hand side, If i declare myself married and include my spouse in the application as well, then my points in November will be 80 for 189. To be honest, I want to take my spouse with me, but i have no crazy idea how I am gonna do this.
> 
> Can anyone please guide?


If you declare yourself as single and then later in future when you want to migrate your spouse with their own application, you will have to submit a marriage certificate.

If this marriage certificate is backdated long enough to be prior to your own EOI, then it will pose risk to your own PR status.

Your marital status in the application should reflect based on your marriage certificate and not based on your preference.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Flyinghigher said:


> Last few months has not been welcoming for any of us waiting for the invite. And candidates like me are badly stuck. I am extremely confused and unable to take any decision. Can anyone please help me shed some light on my concern?
> 
> My DOE is 10-April-2019 and my total points is 70 for 189 and 70+5 for 190.
> 
> ...


You can't pretend not to be married. They'll ask you for details of your partner in the application, and what will you do then? I find the whole thing on taking points away (relative to other applicants) for having a partner is really poor. It sends very negative messages on the role of migrants in society.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

FFacs said:


> Flyinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Last few months has not been welcoming for any of us waiting for the invite. And candidates like me are badly stuck. I am extremely confused and unable to take any decision. Can anyone please help me shed some light on my concern?
> ...


Totally agree, an applicant with a skilled spouse has a far higher probability of contributing more to the economy than a single applicatant. Just don't understand the logic of treating the two at par.


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi, 
When will ICT BA - 261111: ICT BUSINESS ANALYST , will get invite? 
I have 75 points and my DoE is of Feb 15th 2019.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> I think the backlog of 75 pointers will be cleared by Oct round. What you think the new point system will make effect from 16 Nov,2019 ?


It won't make any difference. It is the quota that matters.
Whatever score will be the new minimum will still represent the same as what we have today. Slight change within the queue of who is in front of who but that is very minor. Skilled immigration is closed.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> It won't make any difference. It is the quota that matters.
> 
> Whatever score will be the new minimum will still represent the same as what we have today. Slight change within the queue of who is in front of who but that is very minor. Skilled immigration is closed.


What do you mean by skilled migration is closed? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> What do you mean by skilled migration is closed?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sorry for being vague in the expression. I just mean that practically it can be considered closed for most of us as the point intake will continue to be so high.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> Sorry for being vague in the expression. I just mean that practically it can be considered closed for most of us as the point intake will continue to be so high.


What about the new 491 regional visa, aren't they going to invite anyone via that route as well or the existing 489 visa till November? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Some members seem utterly downhearted for an invite for 189 at 75. Keeping in view the invitation round trends for previous years, one can see that July-March are rich in invitations and even 70 pointers invites.

Be positive and have faith in yourself, 75 pointers will surely get through till Nov-Dec 2019.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

maaqamar said:


> Some members seem utterly downhearted for an invite for 189 at 75. Keeping in view the invitation round trends for previous years, one can see that July-March are rich in invitations and even 70 pointers invites.
> 
> Be positive and have faith in yourself, 75 pointers will surely get through till Nov-Dec 2019.


I think people are nervous because they believe the number of invites per round will be lower than other years. Add to that the backlog of very high points over the past months and they have serious concerns. 

I got invited a few years back now, and saw the same pattern emerge since 2015. Each year the bar went higher, and each year people said "don't worry, it will come down again by November". 

IMO they are really pushing for people to take regional visas. I suspect 189 is really only to be for the high point scorers (who I don't view as the best of the best, TBH)


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

FFacs said:


> I think people are nervous because they believe the number of invites per round will be lower than other years. Add to that the backlog of very high points over the past months and they have serious concerns.
> 
> I got invited a few years back now, and saw the same pattern emerge since 2015. Each year the bar went higher, and each year people said "don't worry, it will come down again by November".
> 
> IMO they are really pushing for people to take regional visas. I suspect 189 is really only to be for the high point scorers (who I don't view as the best of the best, TBH)


Couldn't agree more with you.. My local experience is worth only 10 points over an english test which is 20.. it just doesnt make sense...


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> What about the new 491 regional visa, aren't they going to invite anyone via that route as well or the existing 489 visa till November?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Even with 491 visa, there are only 14,000 places for skilled independent. Since the competition in 189 is so fierce and so many people waiting to get invite for the last 4 months, 189 will be taken by 85/90 pointers. A lot of the 491 will go to 85/90 pointers also as they will apply for both visa as it always happens as a back up (they may move to 189 once that one comes also but once visa is issued, it is counted and hence DoHA is not going to reissue visa again, so even less than what it is). Very few will thus be left for 75 pointers to have any chance. And don't forget 14K is basically 8K or so after counting spouses and children. So, 1200/month invite number is what we will be looking at this year.

From next years it will be 8000/12 = 750/month so even worse. 

Lets not forget, 491 is basically the visa for 75 pointers and higher who can't get 189. It's just 189 getting split and reduced from 42K to 18+14=32K now. So, whatever people got last year, it will even be less. And since it's starting in Nov, the queue will be so huge, I don't see any movement for 75 pointers at all. Maybe next year, but then the points requirement will go high since so many people waiting again and less invite numbers.

Till the supply is same or more than demand, points will not come down or stay same at all. And it ain't happening. Hence, people at 75 points unless you are single and have possibility to increase points, have a different approach like 190 or employer sponsored or different country.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Given that 491 is (apparently) designed to ease pressure on Melbourne and Sydney and disperse immigrants, I'm interested to see what the response will be for the 190s. 



> A lot of the 491 will go to 85/90 pointers also as they will apply for both visa as it always happens as a back up (they may move to 189 once that one comes also but once visa is issued, it is counted and hence DoHA is not going to reissue visa again, so even less than what it is).


I'm not so sure. 491 is likely to be a pretty involved process and I imagine a similar cost to 189, 190 & 489. You'd have to be pretty desperate (and wealthy) to actually go through the process of applying for 491, and then do it all again for 189. So I guess someone could hold on to a 491 invite for a few weeks in the hope of scoring a 189, but I wouldn't think that's too significant a number. Holding a 190 as insurance? Maybe. A 491? I don't know....

Regardless, the shape of Australian immigration is shifting again. Good luck to all involved.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

For the year 2019-20, the quota of Visa has come down from 43000 to 18000.
The number of invites for 43000 visas during 18-19 was 23000. Keeping the same ratio of invites to quota, we are looking at 10000 invites for the whole year. Knock down 2000 quota for NZ stream, we are looking 8000 invites for the whole year.
During 18-19, 5900 Invites were sent to those who had 80 points and above, this would also included some percentage of wasted invites. So keeping all else the same ( ignore the November point system change ) we are looking at 6k invites to 80 and above and a measly 2k invites to all those at 75 for the upcoming year.
However those at 75 -80 points being single will surely stand to gain come November.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Couldn't agree more with you.. My local experience is worth only 10 points over an english test which is 20.. it just doesnt make sense...


I don't know man.. I'd say having a grasp on the local language is pretty important. What does your local experience bring to the table?
Not trying to goad you, genuinely asking.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

mths said:


> I don't know man.. I'd say having a grasp on the local language is pretty important. What does your local experience bring to the table?
> Not trying to goad you, genuinely asking.


Sorry.. by local I meant aussie experience.. i've been in melbourne for way too long.. haha


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Sorry.. by local I meant aussie experience.. i've been in melbourne for way too long.. haha


No I got that. I'm wondering why that makes you a better candidate.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

mths said:


> No I got that. I'm wondering why that makes you a better candidate.


Because, if you graduated in your degree and get work in the field, thats fine.. so many other candidates graduated and just working in other irrelevant fields.. why should they be considered? If you applied under say Telecom engineer, why not have a job in it? If you do you get more points for it.. I seen so many engineers etc.. but just working as a cab driver or Hungry jacks..

The english is important as you said.. but 8 or 79+? Seriously? If you did a bachelor or Masters at a reputable uni.. means you should be able to get a grasp of the language already..


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Because, if you graduated in your degree and get work in the field, thats fine.. so many other candidates graduated and just working in other irrelevant fields.. why should they be considered? If you applied under say Telecom engineer, why not have a job in it? If you do you get more points for it.. I seen so many engineers etc.. but just working as a cab driver or Hungry jacks..
> 
> The english is important as you said.. but 8 or 79+? Seriously? If you did a bachelor or Masters at a reputable uni.. means you should be able to get a grasp of the language already..


But that's already covered by the work experience points. I'm questioning the value in *aussie* experience.

I can agree that the bar is high for those extra language points though.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

There is a lot of value in local experience given people are getting PR based on skills they bring at work and also it makes much easier for colleagues to work with you because you spend good amount of time > 1 year or so you will understand how to work with them. We hear many stories how people struggle to get jobs without local experience in Australia even they have many years of experience working in different countries.

Also, it kind of myth people need to get 79+ out of 90 in PTE which is not true and its more than that. I realized this after one year. There are few videos in youtube explaining the same. I think once we realize that acing PTE English exam not really difficult. Having said that i don't have much experience in IELTS. 



mths said:


> But that's already covered by the work experience points. I'm questioning the value in *aussie* experience.
> 
> I can agree that the bar is high for those extra language points though.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. Does anyone know why the number of invitations for 189 is always significantly lower than the migration plan for this visa. For example, the ceiling for all 189 migration is about 44.000 in 2018-19, but at the end of this financial year, they only invite 23.000 (52%). The human resource in DHA is only able to manage 23.000 applications or what? I don't get the point of creating a plan of 40.000 and then only cover 52% of it. 

If we assume this rate in 2019-20, does it mean that DHA will invite about 18.000 x 52% = 9360??


----------



## vikaskr (Mar 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> July reset means if I update my EOI now it will not get consider in July round due to timestamp update? I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July.
> 
> On side note: Is the same rule applies for 190?


Always better to update ASAP, it puts you ahead in the Queue, July reset is only for the count for the number of applicants for that year, does not affect your position in the queue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know why the number of invitations for 189 is always significantly lower than the migration plan for this visa. For example, the ceiling for all 189 migration is about 44.000 in 2018-19, but at the end of this financial year, they only invite 23.000 (52%). The human resource in DHA is only able to manage 23.000 applications or what? I don't get the point of creating a plan of 40.000 and then only cover 52% of it.
> 
> If we assume this rate in 2019-20, does it mean that DHA will invite about 18.000 x 52% = 9360??


You have some basic facts wrong
When they say 44,000 it includes the spouse also
So the average per application comes to 1.6
So if they have invited 23,000 , then they would have granted PR to about 40,000 people

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know why the number of invitations for 189 is always significantly lower than the migration plan for this visa. For example, the ceiling for all 189 migration is about 44.000 in 2018-19, but at the end of this financial year, they only invite 23.000 (52%). The human resource in DHA is only able to manage 23.000 applications or what? I don't get the point of creating a plan of 40.000 and then only cover 52% of it.
> 
> If we assume this rate in 2019-20, does it mean that DHA will invite about 18.000 x 52% = 9360??


The number of invitations will be more than 10k assuming November point changes are implemented this is because more number of single applicants stand a chance to receive ITAs, Each single applicants is going to consume 1 place out of the 18k quota vs 2-4 places from an applicant with a family.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> It seems like 189 and 190 normally go hand-in-hand, i.e. 75 pts for 189 is as difficult as 75+5 pts for 190. I think Canada is a better option..


I suppose you are right!


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> It won't make any difference. It is the quota that matters.
> Whatever score will be the new minimum will still represent the same as what we have today. Slight change within the queue of who is in front of who but that is very minor. Skilled immigration is closed.


You are right! That is what their plan seems to be.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> What do you mean by skilled migration is closed?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Look at latest Iscah's unofficial skill select result, points have reached to 90 for every occupation. Where as in the November changes one may get 10 points if he/she is single.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

*189 Predictions*

https://ibb.co/9362rtq









EXCEL FILE


I am as excited and concerned as any of you, so just trying to predict the 189s based upon past DOEs. These are just my forecasts, something i did in my leisure time. layball:


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Sammy14 said:


> AndrewHurley said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like 189 and 190 normally go hand-in-hand, i.e. 75 pts for 189 is as difficult as 75+5 pts for 190. I think Canada is a better option..
> ...


Except he isn't. For 190 the states don't have to invite people depending on points, they can easily invite someone with 60+5 points for any reason. The biggest difference is most states preferring extensive Australian experience, which overseas applicants simply don't have. Which means 190 *can* be much easier if you fulfill the requirements for an onshore application.
@cnflwy and @mths I hope this also sheds some light on how local experience *is* highly valued, but rather in 190 than in 189.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> @cnflwy and @mths I hope this also sheds some light on how local experience *is* highly valued, but rather in 190 than in 189.


I know that it *is* valued, I don't know *why*. Ie. *why* would DoHA/a state care enough about your local experience to award you more points for it.

I read what @devendravelegandla had to say but I'm skeptical about this explanation. Anyway lets leave this topic.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

mths said:


> I know that it *is* valued, I don't know *why*. Ie. *why* would DoHA/a state care enough about your local experience to award you more points for it.
> 
> I read what @devendravelegandla had to say but I'm skeptical about this explanation. Anyway lets leave this topic.


I never said DOHA should care about it.. All I stated was, that the point system is a bit bollocks.. haha It's made in such a way to get us screwed.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> mths said:
> 
> 
> > I know that it *is* valued, I don't know *why*. Ie. *why* would DoHA/a state care enough about your local experience to award you more points for it.
> ...


This is exactly what I felt before coming here but it's true. Australia is quite unique from entire world which makes great place to work and it is one of the reason for most of us to come and live here 😀.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> I never said DOHA should care about it.. All I stated was, that the point system is a bit bollocks.. haha It's made in such a way to get us screwed.


Am I dense? Haha I don't get what you're saying.  Who's "us"? People who can't max out the English proficiency score? Yes, you're at a disadvantage. And while harsh, it's an understandable disadvantage. After all, English proficiency is important. What about the disadvantage people are in when they lack local experience? Seems unjustified to me, is all I'm saying.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

devendravelegandla said:


> This is exactly what I felt before coming here but it's true. Australia is quite unique from entire world which makes great place to work and it is one of the reason for most of us to come and live here 😀.


Maybe I'll adjust my tune too one day.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a feeling that the migrating to Australia might become unexpectedly easier due to the current/upcoming mega-recession. If natural resources cannot save us from it this time then we must sell our natural beauty to bring in more people


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Sammy14 said:


> https://ibb.co/9362rtq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ANZSCO code is it for?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

mths said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > @cnflwy and @mths I hope this also sheds some light on how local experience *is* highly valued, but rather in 190 than in 189.
> ...


Sorry, what I meant was, experience doesn't give many points, but already having an Australian job is preferred by the state governments for 190 only. They value it higher because when someone already has a job here in his/her ANZSCO, there's a higher probability that person will have ongoing employment for years to come, in that ANZSCO or specific field where they are actually in need of workers.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

andrewhurley said:


> sammy14 said:
> 
> 
> > https://ibb.co/9362rtq
> ...


2335


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

FFacs said:


> You can't pretend not to be married. They'll ask you for details of your partner in the application, and what will you do then? I find the whole thing on taking points away (relative to other applicants) for having a partner is really poor. It sends very negative messages on the role of migrants in society.


The reason is clear, they want to avoid congestion, meaning they'd prefer single applicants rather over married applicants. awarding more points for singles.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Except he isn't. For 190 the states don't have to invite people depending on points, they can easily invite someone with 60+5 points for any reason. The biggest difference is most states preferring extensive Australian experience, which overseas applicants simply don't have. Which means 190 *can* be much easier if you fulfill the requirements for an onshore application.
> @cnflwy and @mths I hope this also sheds some light on how local experience *is* highly valued, but rather in 190 than in 189.


In theory, yes. In practice, it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> The reason is clear, they want to avoid congestion, meaning they'd prefer single applicants rather over married applicants. awarding more points for singles.


That would be a mad as socks move. Maybe if the applicant took away their shoes and promised they wouldn't leave the house?


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Any idea when will the refresh happen and we get to know whether a particular occupation is still valid for Sc189? 

Any specific date will the list be released? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickvs89 said:


> Any idea when will the refresh happen and we get to know whether a particular occupation is still valid for Sc189?
> 
> Any specific date will the list be released?
> 
> ...


Anytime from 15th June to end of June

Cheers


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

FFacs said:


> That would be a mad as socks move. Maybe if the applicant took away their shoes and promised they wouldn't leave the house?


Completely agree. It does sound like politicians logic though. Making up rubbish arguments and getting away with it. I can see the liberals say something like that.

The new point system has no logic whatsoever, neither does the NAATI requirement or the way ACS deduct 2 years for a European Master to match an Australian Bachelor. What a joke.

Looking at global news and reading history, it is obvious that the world has been destroyed by politicians.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> [...]or the way ACS deduct 2 years for a European Master to match an Australian Bachelor[...]


My gut reaction is to agree, although, holding a M.Sc. from a top Swedish uni, having spent half the time earning it in a top-ish US uni, I have to admit there's a difference. I can't speak to Oz or British uni, but maybe that's the point. They have to uphold their standard somehow, and at least they know their own yard.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

mths said:


> My gut reaction is to agree, although, holding a M.Sc. from a top Swedish uni, having spent half the time earning it in a top-ish US uni, I have to admit there's a difference. I can't speak to Oz or British uni, but maybe that's the point. They have to uphold their standard somehow, and at least they know their own yard.


Australian universities are ranked quite low compared to the good ones in US and Europe. The quality of education is lower in Australia.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> Australian universities are ranked quite low compared to the good ones in US and Europe. The quality of education is lower in Australia.


I think I was more referring to the idea of what it is, rather than the quality as per some metric. Maybe doesn't make sense. Fleeting thought. A joke it is then.  Lets chalk it up to giving further incentives to those with "Australian experience" to stick around then. Advantaging current expats rather than disadvantaging new ones.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

AndrewHurley said:


> Australian universities are ranked quite low compared to the good ones in US and Europe. The quality of education is lower in Australia.


Or perhaps the US universities very effectively game the ratings system, try goggling "US university rankings manipulated" or similar. 

Even with that issue, in both the World Universities rankings or the Shanghai rankings, there are 6 Australian universities in the top 100. That's roughly similar to the 3 in Sweden in the top 100, given Sweden's population is about half that of Australia. 

Of course, that doesn't consider the perhaps 4000 or so other Universities in the US that are outside the top 100 and rate lower than most other Australian universities.

There are 14 non-UK European Universities in the top 100, and 8 from the UK. With respective populations of at least 20 times and 3 times that of Australia, which has 6 universities in the top 100. The UK has about the same results as Australia, population-wise, but Europe has much less. So Australia actually compares quite favourably.

In contrast to Europe, the 45 US universities in the top 100 seems amazingly high. But they have about 5 times the population of the UK for example, so in comparison to the UK (or Australia) you might expect that result. 

The "loser" is not Australia, but actually Europe, which has a very low proportion of universities in the top 100 - based on non-UK EU population you might expect that to be several times higher.

So don't choose most European Universities, right? Well, no!

Before putting too much faith in the accuracy of University rankings, consider that European universities don't play the ratings game in the same way, and also are not part of the Anglo-sphere and its current University rating system. And perhaps they don't chronically game the rankings system as is done in the US. 

The UK and Australia too are perhaps less proficient or less interested in manipulating their ratings, although I'm sure many would take their best shot at doing just that. And sometimes it genuinely isn't what some Universities see as desirable or ethical - and that applies to some US universities too, including a few top-rated ones.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_college_and_university_rankings_(North_America)
U.S. News's corrupt college rankings
https://www.ivycoach.com/the-ivy-coach-blog/the-rankings/colleges-manipulate-rankings/

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/how-colleges-will-game-obamas-plan-2013-8?r=US&IR=T

While there is no doubt that the very best US Universities are as good as any in the world, on a broader scale, perhaps the US is simply working a very well-practised and effective confidence trick.

In terms of all levels of education generally and pre-University education in particular, the top performing nations at present, according to the OECD, are Canada, Denmark, Estonia, Hong Kong, and Macao. Australia, along with the UK and much of Western Europe are not quite as good as these at the moment, but the US rates slightly lower than these.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes, I think we can let go of this discussion. There is nothing we can do about it. Australia has chosen how to grant points and that is what we need to know.

I don't think Australia immigration has based anything on university rankings. I think they simply want to incentive selling education.

It is just funny when you get ACS assessment saying a Master from a world top university only corresponds to an Australian Bachelor if you have 2 years working experience in the field.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Sammy14 said:


> https://ibb.co/9362rtq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 70 pts now for 189, and 75 for 190 with 20 pts in PTE. On October 1st 2019, i will get 5 additional points, what are ny chances of getting invite before November 16 2019 changes? Either 189 or 190, Code 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer. I am married, but I can't claim points for my wife neither skilled nor English. Really confused, don't know what to do?

Regards,

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Anytime from 15th June to end of June
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Anything by November again expected? Any refresh or new list? 

@NB: New to the process. Please help. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickvs89 said:


> Anything by November again expected? Any refresh or new list?
> 
> @NB: New to the process. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

What does the state and territory nominated visa stand for? It has almost 25 k seats, we know about 189 and 491 but what is this?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> What does the state and territory nominated visa stand for? It has almost 25 k seats, we know about 189 and 491 but what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visa category 190

The states sponsor applicants they like who have opted for it in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> I have 70 pts now for 189, and 75 for 190 with 20 pts in PTE. On October 1st 2019, i will get 5 additional points, what are ny chances of getting invite before November 16 2019 changes? Either 189 or 190, Code 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer. I am married, but I can't claim points for my wife neither skilled nor English. Really confused, don't know what to do?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@NB: please suggest.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

No invites will be sent in the month of June?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickvs89 said:


> No invites will be sent in the month of June?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


It’s already done on 11th June

Probably only a 100 invites were sent, so no discussions on the forum

Cheers


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Hi, Has anyone seen the latest estimation from Iscah? I don't know why they becomes so pessimistic. I have 75 points (DOE: 25/02/2019) for 2613, last person invited with 75 points had DOE of 13/02/2019. According to last estimation if you submitted 75 points on 11/05 you could still get invite on 11/11. But this time even if you submitted 75 points on 11/03 you'll have to wait until 11/01/2020. Problem is my current visa is going to expire in September, I have three shots in coming financial year and really need an invite before then or I'll have to quit my current job and leave. I can probably apply for a travel visa to stay a bit longer but say if I get an invite & bridge visa while using a travel visa, I assume I still cannot work in full time until assessed which is about half a year? I'm kinda desperate now, any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wjbmorgan said:


> Hi, Has anyone seen the latest estimation from Iscah? I don't know why they becomes so pessimistic. I have 75 points (DOE: 25/02/2019) for 2613, last person invited with 75 points had DOE of 13/02/2019. According to last estimation if you submitted 75 points on 11/05 you could still get invite on 11/11. But this time even if you submitted 75 points on 11/03 you'll have to wait until 11/01/2020. Problem is my current visa is going to expire in September, I have three shots in coming financial year and really need an invite before then or I'll have to quit my current job and leave. I can probably apply for a travel visa to stay a bit longer but say if I get an invite & bridge visa while using a travel visa, I assume I still cannot work in full time until assessed which is about half a year? I'm kinda desperate now, any thoughts?


Don’t shoot the messenger

Wait for the July round
It will set the pace and you will have a much clear picture on what your actual chances are

Cheers


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

I understand that I have to wait until July to see how it goes, there seems to be nothing else I can do. Just wonder what has changed? Did I miss anything? It seems very likely that there will be 1000 invites each month in coming fy, if that is the case, any chance I can get it in September? Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wjbmorgan said:


> I understand that I have to wait until July to see how it goes, there seems to be nothing else I can do. Just wonder what has changed? Did I miss anything? It seems very likely that there will be 1000 invites each month in coming fy, if that is the case, any chance I can get it in September? Cheers.


Don’t you know what changed ?
The number of invites under 189 have been severely reduced for the year starting July
You need to catch up on your current news

Cheers


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Yes I know that on the first day they announced it. What I mean is what has changed that makes iscah adjusted their estimation so pessimisticly..


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

On the looks of it it looks like you missed the invite by just 15 days ! Its unfortunate that one has to wait for a year because of this. But with the reduced 189 numbers in 19-20 and bumpy nature of sending out invites where in the quota of 18-19 was exhausted in the first 9 months...the wait for most applicants is a long arduous one . Even the ICT guys with 80 points who has the DOEs in mid March will now end up waiting for 5 months to receive the invite !


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

OP2 said:


> On the looks of it it looks like you missed the invite by just 15 days ! Its unfortunate that one has to wait for a year because of this. But with the reduced 189 numbers in 19-20 and bumpy nature of sending out invites where in the quota of 18-19 was exhausted in the first 9 months...the wait for most applicants is a long arduous one . Even the ICT guys with 80 points who has the DOEs in mid March will now end up waiting for 5 months to receive the invite !


12 days actually, yeah it sux  .. Just hope I can get an invite in Sep. Now I have to save money in case I become unemployed for half a year.


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

Guys, what are my chances for an invite in July with 75 points in 2613 (Software Engineer) with DOE 09 March 2019?

I have got an invitation for 190, but if 189 is a possibility, then I would go with that. Unfortunately, the last few months have been very disappointing, only 100 invites per month.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

darock17 said:


> Guys, what are my chances for an invite in July with 75 points in 2613 (Software Engineer) with DOE 09 March 2019?
> 
> I have got an invitation for 190, but if 189 is a possibility, then I would go with that. Unfortunately, the last few months have been very disappointing, only 100 invites per month.


As per ISACH the expected invite time for 2613 with 75 points is Jan 2020, is the 190 invite from NSW ?


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

OP2 said:


> As per ISACH the expected invite time for 2613 with 75 points is Jan 2020, is the 190 invite from NSW ?


No, 190 invite is from ACT.

Where do you get that ISCAH information from? Are they good with estimates?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

darock17 said:


> No, 190 invite is from ACT.
> 
> Where do you get that ISCAH information from? Are they good with estimates?


Here is the link. They are more or less inline with the actuals 
When will you get your 189 invite - June 2019 estimates - Iscah
Last year , about 6k invites went to those with 80 and above. 2019-20 could see just 10k invites . If you are single then you stand a good chance in the second half of the year (assuming new points system is introduced in November )


----------



## darock17 (Mar 31, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Here is the link. They are more or less inline with the actuals
> When will you get your 189 invite - June 2019 estimates - Iscah
> Last year , about 6k invites went to those with 80 and above. 2019-20 could see just 10k invites . If you are single then you stand a good chance in the second half of the year (assuming new points system is introduced in November )


Thanks mate! Really appreciate it.

I don't think I'll wait that long for 189 invite. I was happy to go with 190, but the current processing time for 190 (11-14 months) has broken my heart and thats why I was looking at my chances of 189 invite in July.

When I started the process for 190 a few months ago, the processing times for 189 and 190 were more or less the same, but now they are double. I have already spent a few months getting invitation and approval for 190.

Really thinking what to do now...


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

darock17 said:


> Thanks mate! Really appreciate it.
> 
> I don't think I'll wait that long for 189 invite. I was happy to go with 190, but the current processing time for 190 (11-14 months) has broken my heart and thats why I was looking at my chances of 189 invite in July.
> 
> ...


Go with what you have. There are no guarantees for anything anymore. One invite is already extraordinary these days. Go ahead with that and scratch the other. You have found a path, just arrange accordingly now.


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

With respect to the new changes effective from Nov'19 for Partner points. 

Will one get 10 points if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english?

Found this from Iscah site. Is this true? 

If so, what do they mean by acceptable skills assessment here? 

Many thanks
Karthick









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthickvs89 said:


> With respect to the new changes effective from Nov'19 for Partner points.
> 
> Will one get 10 points if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english?
> 
> ...


Positive skills assessment under a MLTSSL Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Positive skills assessment under a MLTSSL Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


At the moment , i have 70 points(2613) including 5 points from partner skill so i will have 75 points on 1 Nov 2019 and not 80 ..Please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

shas.irctc said:


> At the moment , i have 70 points(2613) including 5 points from partner skill so i will have 75 points on 1 Nov 2019 and not 80 ..Please correct me if i am wrong


That's correct.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

The new regional 491/494 will they only be available to apply in November? If so wouldn't we expected to see fairly high 189 invites for the next few months?


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Just make some assumption.
Given the ceiling for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers is quite high last year (7271) and 5163 was invited in the total of 22,820 (all occupation).
Let's make a simple calculation: 5163/22820 = 22.6%

Given the total invites for 189 next year is 10k, then about 2-2.5k invites will be for 2613. And till Nov, there will be 1-1.5k invites. And who with 75 points will be called by Oct.


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi everyone, What are the chances for 80 points 189 visa in Mechanical Engineers ? EOI date of effect 23/5/2019. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

herrymehta92 said:


> Hi everyone, What are the chances for 80 points 189 visa in Mechanical Engineers ? EOI date of effect 23/5/2019. Thanks in advance


Your chances are really great. For you its 11July, if not then definately 11 August Round.
All the best to you!


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks Sammy, Is there any thread for
Mechanical Engineers ? I should start preparing for NAATI or I will surely get an invite on 80 points ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

herrymehta92 said:


> Thanks Sammy, Is there any thread for
> Mechanical Engineers ? I should start preparing for NAATI or I will surely get an invite on 80 points ?


Wait till 11 July round
It’s less then 3 weeks away

Then you can start making Plan B

Cheers


----------



## becca91 (Jan 9, 2019)

With the changes coming in November 16th. Will everyones DOE be changed to November 16th as well???


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello guys, 
My job is 263111, I submitted 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points on 21 May 2019:
- Offshore
- Age: 25 points
- English: 20 points
- Qualification: 15 points
- Experience: 15 points
Can you estimate when I will get the invite? Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

becca91 said:


> With the changes coming in November 16th. Will everyones DOE be changed to November 16th as well???


Only those applicants who will have a change in points
If your points remain the same, your DOE will not change

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Only those applicants who will have a change in points
> If your points remain the same, your DOE will not change
> 
> Cheers


Lets say a single applicant with 70 points and a DOE one year back will see his points go to 80 in November. For sure he cannot be given the same doe to somebody who just joined the queue with 80, so the first applicants one year time in the queue counts for nothing ? Let's wait for the DHOA to clarify how the DOEs will change post November


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Lets say a single applicant with 70 points and a DOE one year back will see his points go to 80 in November. For sure he cannot be given the same doe to somebody who just joined the queue with 80, so the first applicants one year time in the queue counts for nothing ? Let's wait for the DHOA to clarify how the DOEs will change post November


It will indeed be interesting if they keep the original DOE intact
Moreover rarely are the government decision fair to most people

Time will tell

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

In my opinion, I don't think points added or subtracted due to marital status or unskilled spouse will impact DOE.

All applicants will have their DOE set to 16th November then if that's the case which doesn't make any sense.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Iscah have come up with an explanation on their latest estimates.

"With DHA drastically reducing the 2019/20 program to just over 15,000 visa grants, and with over 20,000 already lodged and undecided yet, there is no reasons for them to invite more than this number. They may invite even less.

We also received data from DHA that many more people are applying at 80/85 points in April/May than in previous months

To give you an idea of how this effects an EOI invite estimate let's take the example of one of the Pro Rata occupations - Electronics Engineer. We think they will average only 10 invites every month for the next year . Their ceiling is only 300, They won't get this full ceiling given the reduced invitations. Also DHA reduce each occupation percentage wise the same and only 60% of invites are given to Pro Rata occupations historically.So it is likely to be nearer 120 invites for the whole year

With Electronics Engineers we believe there are approximately 54 EOIs uninvited as of 11th June 2019 at 80/85 points.
On average 20 NEW EOIs are lodged each month at 80/85 points. And so with just 10 invites, the 75 point EOIs (310 are waiting and more applying each month) have no chance of an invitation.

Similarly you can see that those waiting at 80 points are going to have to wait quite a few months for their turn to come up.

Of course last program year DHA did invite more early on and less later, but this would be complete guess work to predict if they will do that again and how many extra they will invite in early months. So for now we have assumed that the invites will be given equally each month. Simply because that seems a fair thing to do with our estimates and works out the same at the end of the program year"

So am guessing they have gone with the most pessimistic estimate ( they have assumed equal invitations on all months). On the positive side, assuming they have higher invitations initially and taper off later like last year, we could advance estimates by ISCAH by a couple of months. 

Everything though depends on the July invitations so we can get the pattern for this year.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

Had a query

I've applied for 189 (75 points) and 190 (80 points) for 224711 (Management Consultant) on 15 June

There are a lot of job opportunities right now in Sydney (where I want to go) and I wanted to start applying to get an employer sponsored Visa and move. 

If I get a job and sponsorship Visa, in parallel can I still apply for PR (if I get let's say 190 invite)? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had a query
> 
> ...


Yes you can

Just remember that every time a new visa is issued, the previous visas get cancelled

So as long as you get a better visa then what you would currently have, no problems
You can have as many applications in the pipeline as you want

I also came on 482 and then applied and moved to 189

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - will do the needful. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Folks, just a quick question, if you now have claimed 5 partner points, after November, you will only gain 5 more points, is that correct? Or you will get extra 10 points from new policies?


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

etadaking said:


> Folks, just a quick question, if you now have claimed 5 partner points, after November, you will only gain 5 more points, is that correct? Or you will get extra 10 points from new policies?


You will get 5 more points compared to the points you have now as per my understanding.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi re: Parner point with acceptable skill assessment.
Hi guys, my wife is working as an interior designer for 3 years in Australia. However interior designer is not listed in long term list (189), only on short term list (190 other states) that she could not contribute any points to me if I apply for 189 and 190 (NSW) I got 75p now for architect occupation. Would the November partner's points mean that the interior designer skill assessment she can get can contribute 10p for me, not necessary to be in the same list? This is not clear as the statement for the change I can read.
Thanks heaps!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi re: Parner point with acceptable skill assessment.
> Hi guys, my wife is working as an interior designer for 3 years in Australia. However interior designer is not listed in long term list (189), only on short term list (190 other states) that she could not contribute any points to me if I apply for 189 and 190 (NSW) I got 75p now for architect occupation. Would the November partner's points mean that the interior designer skill assessment she can get can contribute 10p for me, not necessary to be in the same list? This is not clear as the statement for the change I can read.
> Thanks heaps!


You cannot claim points from her under 189
You can claim under 190

However, I am sure you know she has to get a positive skills assessment and competent English score before you can claim the points 

Cheers


----------



## Rab nawaz (Nov 20, 2015)

AlphaBravo any update on yours case ?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot claim points from her under 189
> You can claim under 190
> 
> However, I am sure you know she has to get a positive skills assessment and competent English score before you can claim the points
> ...


Hi NB

I would appreciate if you can share reference for this. (You can claim under 190)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maaqamar said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I would appreciate if you can share reference for this. (You can claim under 190)


This is nothing that needs reference as such

Just enter your spouse details in Skillselect giving your wife Anzsco code, and at the end when you check the points awarded to you, you will find that you have got extra points in 190 only and not in 189

As long as you give all the dates and Anzsco codes correctly, you don’t have to worry about points, as the system gives them and you don’t have to 

If you still have doubts please consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


1000 Invites i guess.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


I just hope to see points going down to be honest. Can't believe non-pro rata needs 80 points. That's crazy lol


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


My guess is that July-Nov invitation rounds will have 1000+ invitations and will clear the back-log of non-pro-rata professions down to 75 points. Even some invitations might reach to 70 point holders as well.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> My guess is that July-Nov invitation rounds will have 1000+ invitations and will clear the back-log of non-pro-rata professions down to 75 points. Even some invitations might reach to 70 point holders as well.


So you mean a non pro-rata occupation like 224711 (Management Consultant) has a good chance of getting an invite on 11th July at 75 points? If yes, then it's good news for me. 

Any views if there will be revisions in MLTSSL before July 11?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> My guess is that July-Nov invitation rounds will have 1000+ invitations and will clear the back-log of non-pro-rata professions down to 75 points. Even some invitations might reach to 70 point holders as well.


You are dreaming. Nothing below 80 points, and 85 mostly the first month.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> You are dreaming. Nothing below 80 points, and 85 mostly the first month.


I wrote July-Nov. May be you were dozing while reading my post.


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


1000 invites july 
2500 Aug 
2500 Sept
2500 oct
2500 nov
2500 dec
2500 jan
1500 feb
600 march
100 april
100 may
100 june


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.


or it could be 

1000 invites july 
3000 Aug 
3000 Sept
2500 oct
2500 nov
100 dec
1500 jan
1500 feb
1500 march
200 april
100 may
100 june


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Sammy14 said:


> Jelly11 said:
> 
> 
> > So what are everyone's predictions for the July 11 invitation round? It's going to be very interesting.
> ...


This is incorrect. The total visas for 189 in 19-20 will be 18k , not the number of invites ! We will see around 10000 invites for the whole year .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> This is incorrect. The total visas for 189 in 19-20 will be 18k , not the number of invites ! We will see around 10000 invites for the whole year .


The number of invites may go up slightly 

We will see a lot more bachelors being invited after November then families

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is incorrect. The total visas for 189 in 19-20 will be 18k , not the number of invites ! We will see around 10000 invites for the whole year .
> ...


Yes, if the November rules get implemented more nunber of singles will get invited. That will push the number invitations sent


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

In 2018-19 , the first 5 months saw 65% of the total invites ( 15000/23000). It will be interesting to see how the ITAs are distributed in the coming year,


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

When will the new occupation ceiling list for the 2019-20 will be out ?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

cjindal90 said:


> When will the new occupation ceiling list for the 2019-20 will be out ?


If they stick with doing invites on the 11th, it should be out in the next week and a half.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> So you mean a non pro-rata occupation like 224711 (Management Consultant) has a good chance of getting an invite on 11th July at 75 points? If yes, then it's good news for me.
> 
> Any views if there will be revisions in MLTSSL before July 11?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The MLTSSL was already revised earlier this year. They won't revise again before the program year. I'm sure there is also more of a focus on how to handle the change in date of effect for the November points table. I am really, really hoping that they do the right thing there.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Marple1102 said:


> The MLTSSL was already revised earlier this year. They won't revise again before the program year. I'm sure there is also more of a focus on how to handle the change in date of effect for the November points table. I am really, really hoping that they do the right thing there.


Sure, sounds fair 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> So you mean a non pro-rata occupation like 224711 (Management Consultant) has a good chance of getting an invite on 11th July at 75 points? If yes, then it's good news for me.
> 
> Any views if there will be revisions in MLTSSL before July 11?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes, non pro-rata occupations have a good chance to be invited at 75 points till Nov 2019. However, July 11th round won't have any invitation at 75 points.

List already got revised in March this year and can be revised again any time by department. However, it is unlikely that it will be revised before Nov-Dec 2019.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Yes, non pro-rata occupations have a good chance to be invited at 75 points till Nov 2019. However, July 11th round won't have any invitation at 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> List already got revised in March this year and can be revised again any time by department. However, it is unlikely that it will be revised before Nov-Dec 2019.


Thanks for the input. Also waiting for NSW 190 at 80 points, whichever comes in first will be grabbed with both hands 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy14 (Nov 21, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Lahori_Rajput said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, non pro-rata occupations have a good chance to be invited at 75 points till Nov 2019. However, July 11th round won't have any invitation at 75 points.
> ...


Please do cancel your 189 EOI if you get 190 and accept it. Lets not waste a 189.
Thanks!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Sammy14 said:


> Please do cancel your 189 EOI if you get 190 and accept it. Lets not waste a 189.
> Thanks!


Absolutely.. will do that 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Missed the 189 invite by a month :tsk:. Applied for 189 under 261311 with 75 points on 6th March . Till that time I was confident of getting an invite latest by May.
After seeing the low invites applied for NSW/VIC 190 on 11th April with 80 points but no luck as of now .
Now i am worried as i will lose 5 points because of age after 1st November!!! :tsk:

Keeping fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Who else here is waiting for an invite under 189 stream for electrical engineer?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Missed the 189 invite by a month :tsk:. Applied for 189 under 261311 with 75 points on 6th March . Till that time I was confident of getting an invite latest by May.
> After seeing the low invites applied for NSW/VIC 190 on 11th April with 80 points but no luck as of now .
> Now i am worried as i will lose 5 points because of age after 1st November!!! :tsk:
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Many people with 75 points in same situation. November round would just increase the points to 10 points so people with spouses having no experience would be at the most disadvantage. We cant do much but only wait and pray that we get the chance before november changes apply....


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Many people with 75 points in same situation. November round would just increase the points to 10 points so people with spouses having no experience would be at the most disadvantage. We cant do much but only wait and pray that we get the chance before november changes apply....


True. I think we should ask the spouses to start preparing for English in order to get those 5 points for competent english, but it's quite hard for many people.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Who else here is waiting for an invite under 189 stream for electrical engineer?


Waiting for invite as a Telecom Engineer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> True. I think we should ask the spouses to start preparing for English in order to get those 5 points for competent english, but it's quite hard for many people.


If PTEA was quoted on the stock market, this would send the shares 10% higher

Only the English test agencies are minting money with these rules

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> If PTEA was quoted on the stock market, this would send the shares 10% higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same about NAATI too 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Who else here is waiting for an invite under 189 stream for electrical engineer?


waiting with 80 points - electronics engineer- DOE 1st June 2019


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Waiting with 75 points for software engineer....


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> If PTEA was quoted on the stock market, this would send the shares 10% higher
> 
> Only the English test agencies are minting money with these rules
> 
> Cheers


Indeed and I always feel like among English test agencies, IELTS is making most of the money because passing their writing is quite difficult even speaking part if you are in a developing country.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I feel the same about NAATI too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thats on a separate level of ridiculous. Not just the amount but the dates as well. It costs on average 2k-3k AUD if you are not in Australia due to travel, hotel and test cost.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Thats on a separate level of ridiculous. Not just the amount but the dates as well. It costs on average 2k-3k AUD if you are not in Australia due to travel, hotel and test cost.



Yes someone is doing a great injustice to applicants and major justice to the revenues these agencies are making. 

Also you will see most of the agencies originate in the UK (Oz is ex colony) so it's like doing justice to the ex-boss by shipping out some revenues to them (some kind of royalty payment for all the development they did, and hence now people are attracted towards these countries  )


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Btw - do invites come on the day of the 'draw' i.e. 11th of the month? Like I need to keep checking my mail on 11th or it can be any day after 11th?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Thats on a separate level of ridiculous. Not just the amount but the dates as well. It costs on average 2k-3k AUD if you are not in Australia due to travel, hotel and test cost.


Can you give NAATI exam on visit visa? I thought it was only for people residing in Australia.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Have 189 invites been cut from 43000 to 18000? Sorry if I missed this conversation on this thread









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Btw - do invites come on the day of the 'draw' i.e. 11th of the month? Like I need to keep checking my mail on 11th or it can be any day after 11th?


@bahlv The invites are issued on 11th at 12am (AEST), and usually all people receive invite in 15-30 minutes. I haven't seen so far that someone getting an invite after an entire day.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Have 189 invites been cut from 43000 to 18000? Sorry if I missed this conversation on this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes, invitations number has been decreased to 18000.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Can you give NAATI exam on visit visa? I thought it was only for people residing in Australia.


I believe we can as otherwise no appropriate visa category for this. @senior folks, please advise if its not the case. Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> Yes, invitations number has been decreased to 18000.


Thanks - so I think there is no chance for me in July for sure. Hoping for something from NSW :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks - so I think there is no chance for me in July for sure. Hoping for something from NSW :fingerscrossed:


18000 is a total invite for 2019-20. i.e. including all family members. It also includes around 2000 for Nz stream (Don't quote me for the number). 
So for Non-Nz stream, the primary invitation might be around 10000 for total year.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> 18000 is a total invite for 2019-20. i.e. including all family members. It also includes around 2000 for Nz stream (Don't quote me for the number).
> 
> So for Non-Nz stream, the primary invitation might be around 10000 for total year.


Just wondering how much is the occupation ceiling for 261313 this year with these numbers.My friend has been waiting with 75 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Can you give NAATI exam on visit visa? I thought it was only for people residing in Australia.


Hi Hamza,

Have a check here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-living-australia/1433002-naati-exam-9.html

I am sure experts will help you.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

uday63 said:


> Just wondering how much is the occupation ceiling for 261313 this year with these numbers.My friend has been waiting with 75 points
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


All are waiting for OC for 19-20. In Q4 last FY, things were kept tight deliberately so points went to the rooftop across all the occupations. Things will be more clear about the direction that DHA will take and the likelihood of points movement after July/Aug round. High OC celling does not necessarily mean that they will drop the points. I guess 75-85 is going to be new normal.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Message on Skillselect Website
_This website will be unavailable due to maintenance between 2pm Saturday 6 July and 9am Sunday 7 July 2019. We apologise for any inconvenience this might cause._

Seems we will get to know occupational ceilings on Monday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

hey guys, give me your prediction on an EOI lodged on 23/4/2019 with 75 points for 189 under Developer Programmer. =) =) thanks 

Also, i am single/separated.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Guys, I am posting this question on my friends behalf. He has received 489 invite from SA. He wants to know if he can live and work in Adalaide.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perfect_devil said:


> Guys, I am posting this question on my friends behalf. He has received 489 invite from SA. He wants to know if he can live and work in Adalaide.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


YES

https://cruxmigration.com.au/our-services/skilled-visas/regional-post-codes-for-489-visa/

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> YES
> 
> https://cruxmigration.com.au/our-services/skilled-visas/regional-post-codes-for-489-visa/
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Wanted to know your view basis your experience. I am a management consultant (non pro rata occupation) 224711. Out of last year's quota of about 3900, only 231 189 invites went out. 

I have 80 points for NSW and 75 points for 189 - I am yet not claiming any partner points (wife is a Fashion Designer, occupation is on STSSL). 

I was quite positive about an invite but things are changing quite fast and I am unsure of 189 and also of NSW 190. 

SA has 224711 open for 489. I know there are not many jobs for Management Consultant outside of Sydney and Melbourne. Same is the case in India actually and jobs are mostly in Delhi and Mumbai (at max Chennai and Bangalore). 

I can still try my best to get a job in Adelaide if I get an invite at 85 points for 489. Skill assessment and PTE are done and I don;t want all investment so far going waste and I can give it a shot in SA.

Just wanted your opinion on 1) waiting some time for 190/ 189 or 2) at least investing another $200 and applying for SA 489

Time is critical and the occupation is available right now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Wanted to know your view basis your experience. I am a management consultant (non pro rata occupation) 224711. Out of last year's quota of about 3900, only 231 189 invites went out.
> 
> ...


It’s a very personal decision, but if I were in your shoes, I would take the 489 invitation just as an insurance
I would see what happens in the next 2 months and then take a final call

I hope you have separate EOIs for the 189, 190 etc

200$ is nothing if you look at the big picture 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s a very personal decision, but if I were in your shoes, I would take the 489 invitation just as an insurance
> I would see what happens in the next 2 months and then take a final call
> 
> I hope you have separate EOIs for the 189, 190 etc
> ...


Thanks NB - I am absolutely aligned with this and thanks for confirming my thoughts. Will file for 489 and wait for 2 months. Will move only if I get a transfer to Adelaide/ job in Adelaide later. Thanks! 

And yes I do have separate EoIs for 189 and 190. I have created a new EoI today for SA 489/190. For this EoI I chose both 190 and 489. Should I choose only 489 as that is the only one open for offshore applicants anyways?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks NB - I am absolutely aligned with this and thanks for confirming my thoughts. Will file for 489 and wait for 2 months. Will move only if I get a transfer to Adelaide/ job in Adelaide later. Thanks!
> 
> And yes I do have separate EoIs for 189 and 190. I have created a new EoI today for SA 489/190. For this EoI I chose both 190 and 489. Should I choose only 489 as that is the only one open for offshore applicants anyways?


It’s immaterial even if you chose both 
But I think you have to apply to their website also 
Just submitting an EOI is not sufficient 
Recheck the SA 489 thread 

Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Can you give NAATI exam on visit visa? I thought it was only for people residing in Australia.


You can appear in NAATI CCL exam on a visit visa. If interested, register now on their website as only few seats are left for Oct-2019 exam.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s immaterial even if you chose both
> But I think you have to apply to their website also
> Just submitting an EOI is not sufficient
> Recheck the SA 489 thread
> ...


Yes sir I am done with creating account and most of the form. In final steps. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Yes sir I am done with creating account and most of the form. In final steps.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Also continue the discussion in that thread, instead of going off topic in this 189 thread
You will get better responses there

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

uday63 said:


> Just wondering how much is the occupation ceiling for 261313 this year with these numbers.My friend has been waiting with 75 points
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


As per ISCAH total 3k invites are reserved for 2613 and currently as of 11 June total 2500 EOIs with 75 or above are pending with 500 coming every month. So their estimation is 250 invites on avg per month. 

Buf if you notice last year trends, its apparent that majority of the invites would come around Aug-Dec unles DoHA changes their strategy


----------



## chuckNorris79 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi,
I am currently in graduate visa 485 which is due to end at August.

I lodged my EOI (DOE - 16 March 2019) with 75 points, 189 and 80 points, 190(NSW) Software Engineer 261313.
I will be conducting NAATI test this July 16 for extra 5 points and hopefully pass results in around end of August. This will take me to 80 points 189 and 85 points 190.

Also, I am single so post November, I should receive more points and preference.


My question is when should i anticipate 189 invite (August/September/October?).

I also would like your opinion on the next steps. 
I have been told to apply for masters and go back to student visa this August if i want to stay. Masters is quite expensive and I currently have a full time job.

Are most of the people in this situation, transferring to student visa? Is there any alternative?

What if you study some cheaper course like Diploma or something?

Thanks


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello Experts,

I have received invitation for 190 with 80 points. My last date for submitting this 190 visa application is 13 July 2019. I am done with completing the application and I just have to pay fee now but I have not submitted my application yet as I have also applied for 189 with 75 points. July round for 189 is expected to be scheduled between 9-11 July. My DOE for 189 is 26 March 2019. Any guesses if I can get invitation in July 2019 for 189? If there is no chance with 75 points for 189 in July 2019 then I feel its better to go ahead with 190 which is in my hand.
Can someone provide their thoughts here?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

araskar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have received invitation for 190 with 80 points. My last date for submitting this 190 visa application is 13 July 2019. I am done with completing the application and I just have to pay fee now but I have not submitted my application yet as I have also applied for 189 with 75 points. July round for 189 is expected to be scheduled between 9-11 July. My DOE for 189 is 26 March 2019. Any guesses if I can get invitation in July 2019 for 189? If there is no chance with 75 points for 189 in July 2019 then I feel its better to go ahead with 190 which is in my hand.
> Can someone provide their thoughts here?


If your profession is pro-rated then no chance. While for non pro-rated profession, in my opinion, there is a chance (~5%) to receive an invitation.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

araskar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to suggest anything without knowing the profession code. Like another member suggested. If it's pro rata it would be difficult as the gap for 75 is huge for many pro rata professions. But again you would have 2 days to submit the application because round happens on 11th. Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

araskar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please tell on what date you submitted EOI and which state you got invite from. Did it arrive on 1st July?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> As per ISCAH total 3k invites are reserved for 2613 and currently as of 11 June total 2500 EOIs with 75 or above are pending with 500 coming every month. So their estimation is 250 invites on avg per month.
> 
> Buf if you notice last year trends, its apparent that majority of the invites would come around Aug-Dec unles DoHA changes their strategy


This 2500 that you mention is across all occupations or just 2613?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> You can appear in NAATI CCL exam on a visit visa. If interested, register now on their website as only few seats are left for Oct-2019 exam.


Thanks. I have already cleared my naati exam, I was just inquiring about it for my brother.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

I just noticed that the fee for 189 has been increased to AUD 4045 which was expected as mentioned earlier by the government.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> This 2500 that you mention is across all occupations or just 2613?


Just 2613


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> I just noticed that the fee for 189 has been increased to AUD 4045 which was expected as mentioned earlier by the government.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189


Changed for 489 and others too 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Two of my friends went to Hobart but they just came back. Anybody knows how difficult to get jobs there?


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

My occupation is 261313-Software Engineer


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> It's hard to suggest anything without knowing the profession code. Like another member suggested. If it's pro rata it would be difficult as the gap for 75 is huge for many pro rata professions. But again you would have 2 days to submit the application because round happens on 11th. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My occupation is 261313-Software Engineer


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

You are lucky , already had 190 as backup. 189 probability is getting very low with each passing day considering reduced quota and proposed point changes in November.

I got stuck due to expired ACS and able to submit EOI by 21st May even after clearing PTE on March 22nd.


----------



## aseemn85 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi

I am a HR professional(Manager level) with 8 years of experience and my spouse is Intellectual Property rights Lawyer (Trademark, Copy write, Patents) with same experience.

Are we eligible for Australian PR?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Aseem


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> If your profession is pro-rated then no chance. While for non pro-rated profession, in my opinion, there is a chance (~5%) to receive an invitation.



My occupation is 261313-Software Engineer.
In that case then ?


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Can you please tell on what date you submitted EOI and which state you got invite from. Did it arrive on 1st July?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


EOI Initially Submitted On: 28/03/2019
Got invitation for nomination from NSW on 24 April
Got Invitation from DIBP on 14 May


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

aseemn85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a HR professional(Manager level) with 8 years of experience and my spouse is Intellectual Property rights Lawyer (Trademark, Copy write, Patents) with same experience.
> 
> ...


Please read this thread carefully

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Also see if the occupation is on the skilled list

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aseemn85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a HR professional(Manager level) with 8 years of experience and my spouse is Intellectual Property rights Lawyer (Trademark, Copy write, Patents) with same experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Aseem,

1. Search for your occupation code: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list

Scroll down and you can a whole list of occupation codes and their Assessing Authority.

2. Once you have selected your occupation codes (ANZSCO code) - Go to each State Website and search whether your code is listed there.

Good Luck Aseem!


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Just 2613


2500 pending for 2613 would render anyone with EOI after feb/march virtually out of race. That seems a high number. Could you please share where ISCAH has called this out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamskans said:


> 2500 pending for 2613 would render anyone with EOI after feb/march virtually out of race. That seems a high number. Could you please share where ISCAH has called this out?


I am sure you can google Iscah and check their website for the information you are seeking 

Cheers


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi where did you find the info about 2500 pending ?
Can you tell me what are my chances for July Round with 80 points for 189 for 261312?


----------



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

kamskans said:


> 2500 pending for 2613 would render anyone with EOI after feb/march virtually out of race. That seems a high number. Could you please share where ISCAH has called this out?


Hi where did you find the info about 2500 pending ?
Can you tell me what are my chances for July Round with 80 points for 189 for 261312?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

NB said:


> I am sure you can google Iscah and check their website for the information you are seeking
> 
> Cheers


which was pretty much the first thing I did before asking him. 

To be more clear, I couldn't find it on their website or their newsletter. Hence the question.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

kamskans said:


> which was pretty much the first thing I did before asking him.
> 
> To be more clear, I couldn't find it on their website or their newsletter. Hence the question.


You will need to look at their news page.

Here you go News - Iscah


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> You will need to look at their news page.
> 
> Here you go


Already been there and all they say there is "We have also received new figures from DHA that shows a large increase in the number of EOIs being lodged at 75/80 points, and how many are currently still waiting for an invite"

There is no specific number of 2500 mentioned anywhere for 2613. Perhaps these are random numbers thrown in forum given no one is able to point to a specific article or item.

W will get to know a general sense from the July 11 invites. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi expert !


Is government really serious about reducing 189 places? 

My agent is saying this will have
negative effect to the Australian education industry. I asked how? He said 189 is permanent visa and so reducing places in this category will do more harm than good.

He also said 189 places are not reduced. In fact he said it is reduced till the Federal Election only so now they have changed their mind towards this category. 

I am consulting with agent who is very expertised in predicting the immigration matter.


Wish you all the best !


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> 
> Is government really serious about reducing 189 places?
> ...


Hi,

Is your agent approved by MARA? 

Have a look at this link (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels), of-course after maintenance, you will see that the invitations for 189 has been reduced to ~18k for this FY and this number includes the invitations that will be issued to people in NZ stream.

So I doubt your agent is feeding you the right information, please do your own depth research too about these matters.


All the best man.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Sayas said:


> Hi expert !
> 
> 
> Is government really serious about reducing 189 places?
> ...


Govt already mentioned about their immigration policy and slashing the quota, though there was media outcry about it. But unfortunately, I don't think it will change what govt intends to do, at least in the short term. It's more of political than logic. 
I wish your agent is correct but at the moment there is no indication that govt was bluffing to win the election and don't think it will happen so for time being have to live with this bitter truth of reduced quota for 189.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expert !
> ...


My agent says department can change their decision anytime without any notice. For example, Orana opened their occupation list including Accountants and Auditors, & Civi engineer but all of the sudden they closed within 24 hours that also without notice. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

My agent is so honest and more transparent than any throughout Australia. 

About 491 / 191 regional visas, my agent is saying these visas will have 0% economic impact. He says, most of the local Aussies from Tasmania ( Hobart ) are happily coming to Melboure or Sydney these days. They have given their home to real estate so people whoever move there can rent at a skyrocekting price.

Also, he gurantee that most of the 491 seekers wouldnt meet the requirement imposed so will come to city for jobs and working and living illegally. Australia will be like United States where people will be forced to live illegally. He is predicitng that there will big recession by this time, next year.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sayas said:


> My agent says department can change their decision anytime without any notice. For example, Orana opened their occupation list including Accountants and Auditors, & Civi engineer but all of the sudden they closed within 24 hours that also without notice.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks


He is feeding you crap
State sponsorship probably closed because they got the number of applicants they required

Federal immigration rules are not whimsical, that they can change easily
Had there been a change of government, there was a slight chance, but none now 

A lot of thought goes into it and even if it has to change, they will wait for some time to make sure it’s not working and then only do it

Don’t be in the least hopeful that it will change soon

Cheers


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > My agent says department can change their decision anytime without any notice. For example, Orana opened their occupation list including Accountants and Auditors, & Civi engineer but all of the sudden they closed within 24 hours that also without notice.
> ...


 No, NB. Orana was opened in July, new program year. They decided to close these occupations (Accountants & etc). 

Thanks


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

NB said:


> He is feeding you crap
> State sponsorship probably closed because they got the number of applicants they required
> 
> Federal immigration rules are not whimsical, that they can change easily
> ...


Some people have difficulty in understanding the bitter truth or are just naive to do their own research. They will learn the hard way layball:


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > He is feeding you crap
> ...


 Meet me next week after round, I will be your answer. 

Thanks


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sayas said:


> Meet me next week after round, I will be your answer.
> 
> Thanks


Please do some mathematics and enlighten us how the 189 invitations will remain the same when the invitations are reduced to ~18k including NZ stream from ~43k? 

Some reading for you Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah

They might give more invitations in first couple of rounds (from previous trend) - only God knows that - but the overall 189 invitations will be significantly less than last FY.

Thanks


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sayas said:


> My agent is so honest and more transparent than any throughout Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 491 is scam?
Its only to help locals and not immigrants? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

champion840 said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> > My agent is so honest and more transparent than any throughout Australia.
> ...


 Government just want you to put all your money there (for regional) inorder to stimulate the economy. 491doesnt gurantee Permanent Residency. And studying in regional also doesnt gurantee 491 visa. My agent says. Yes, to help locals only. Also, many will come from Adelaide to Melbourne and Sydney very soon.

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> As per ISCAH total 3k invites are reserved for 2613 and currently as of 11 June total 2500 EOIs with 75 or above are pending with 500 coming every month. So their estimation is 250 invites on avg per month.
> 
> Buf if you notice last year trends, its apparent that majority of the invites would come around Aug-Dec unles DoHA changes their strategy


Please see the attached screenshot for reference from the email of ISCAH. 








One correction in the above numbers is that they mentioned 2000 EOIs in the system and not 2500 fo 75points or above as of 11th June. I had calculated the number in my mind for July so posted that instead. They are expecting 3100 to be granted to 2613 as you can see from the email. I hope this clears the confusion for the people who were asking for the source/authentication or were trying to find this information on the ISCAH news page.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Already been there and all they say there is "We have also received new figures from DHA that shows a large increase in the number of EOIs being lodged at 75/80 points, and how many are currently still waiting for an invite"
> 
> There is no specific number of 2500 mentioned anywhere for 2613. Perhaps these are random numbers thrown in forum given no one is able to point to a specific article or item.
> 
> W will get to know a general sense from the July 11 invites. Fingers crossed anyway.


I have posted the reference in my previous comment. Please check.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ruj said:


> Hi where did you find the info about 2500 pending ?
> Can you tell me what are my chances for July Round with 80 points for 189 for 261312?


Posted the email reference in my previous comment. In my opinion you have high chances unless the queue for 80 pointers are huge in 2613 because there is 4 month gap on 80 pointers. This is just speculations so lets see what happens on 11th July. It would make things clear then. Good luck. 

Your should get clear in 2-3 months max easily.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

champion840 said:


> So 491 is scam?
> Its only to help locals and not immigrants?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Not exactly. The logic is they want to reduce new immigrants in the major cities (though locals would still be moving) and by putting new immigrants in regional areas they can pump some money to regional authorities. As those regions would get money from Federal govt for supporting a specific number of immigrants in training and vice versa. With these regional now everyone would be eligible for PR atleast after three years instead of two years living. On top of that, previously where working 1 year was enough now it would be 3 years meaning people wont be able to leave their job easily. No doubt there would be some exploitation around it. Now comes to PR, in 3 years there is no gurantee that they will offer PR option or no. Given last 3 years stats, you can pretty much guess that PR process would be made difficult atleast even if not impossible. 887 PR option is available for 489 visa holders but lets see if same gets available for new regional visa. They may make it available and they may not. Overall its a win-win for Australian federal and regional atleast and not so much for immigrants. Due to 189 reduced quota to 18k including NZ would make criteria tough and after Nov it would get more tougher so people who need visa at earliest would tend to take regional visa's instead.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

The Occupational Cieling page on immi.homesffairs.com.au is down and seems to be getting updated

:fingerscrossed:

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Please see the attached screenshot for reference from the email of ISCAH.
> View attachment 90462
> 
> 
> One correction in the above numbers is that they mentioned 2000 EOIs in the system and not 2500 fo 75points or above as of 11th June. I had calculated the number in my mind for July so posted that instead. They are expecting 3100 to be granted to 2613 as you can see from the email. I hope this clears the confusion for the people who were asking for the source/authentication or were trying to find this information on the ISCAH news page.


Thank you so much for taking the effort. That was helpful.

Just one point though, since they didnt mention these 2000 EOIs of 75+ are for 2613, I suspect these could be the overall count across all occupations.

Because thinking about it, the 75 pointers for 2613 who filed EoI on first week of feb got called on feb. And none got called from march/april/may/june. 2000+ EoIs above 75+ in these 4 months just for 1 occupation seems improbable. 

Just my 2 cents. 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Thank you so much for taking the effort. That was helpful.
> 
> Just one point though, since they didnt mention these 2000 EOIs of 75+ are for 2613, I suspect these could be the overall count across all occupations.
> 
> ...


I had that confusion initially as well but it got cleared due to the last line where they mentioned that 3100 visa's would be there for 2019/20 year. Otherwise, they would have mentioned 18k instead. 

I had sent an email for the confirmation and ISCAH confirmed that these 2000 EOI's are for 2613 particular and not 189 overall. Its a gap of 4 months so anything is possible. Immitracker itself shows 482 EOI's which are in submitted stage with 75 or above pointers. In which 173 are 2613 alone and not everybody puts their case on immitracker or update immediately. Cherry on top, people would be filing their cases at earliest now to avoid November changes getting applicable on them. I am also in the same situation so quite worried but just waiting every day to count the 11th July to see how does it proceed.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Not exactly. The logic is they want to reduce new immigrants in the major cities (though locals would still be moving) and by putting new immigrants in regional areas they can pump some money to regional authorities. As those regions would get money from Federal govt for supporting a specific number of immigrants in training and vice versa. With these regional now everyone would be eligible for PR atleast after three years instead of two years living. On top of that, previously where working 1 year was enough now it would be 3 years meaning people wont be able to leave their job easily. No doubt there would be some exploitation around it. Now comes to PR, in 3 years there is no gurantee that they will offer PR option or no. Given last 3 years stats, you can pretty much guess that PR process would be made difficult atleast even if not impossible. 887 PR option is available for 489 visa holders but lets see if same gets available for new regional visa. They may make it available and they may not. Overall its a win-win for Australian federal and regional atleast and not so much for immigrants. Due to 189 reduced quota to 18k including NZ would make criteria tough and after Nov it would get more tougher so people who need visa at earliest would tend to take regional visa's instead.


They wont removs 887 pr. Because they cant
Without 887 no one would go to Tasmania or any regional
So 887 will exist as long as 491 exist

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

The new regional 491 is another way to exploit and to import cheapest labor to the towns. Also, to milk the regional unis and colleges and to give sufficient fund to government. With jobs being limited and economy is slowing down, immigrants would have no choice to remain than illegally even if it is 491, 5 years visa.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

I hope people would'nt get bankrupt😫😥😓 while pursuing their 491 dream. Save your savings and plan ahead 🤔😀. Dont throw your money when you already know 491 is not PR. And knowing that there is a high possibility of not getting Permanent Residency if you cant get jobs.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

Sayas said:


> The new regional 491 is another way to exploit and to import cheapest labor to the towns. Also, to milk the regional unis and colleges and to give sufficient fund to government. With jobs being limited and economy is slowing down, immigrants would have no choice to remain than illegally even if it is 491, 5 years visa.


Could you please keep the conspiracy theories to a minimum? Maybe take your negativity to a new thread for that matter. This thread is about the July 189 invitation round.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

All the best for your 189 invitations people.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Sayas said:


> I hope people would'nt get bankrupt😫😥😓 while pursuing their 491 dream. Save your savings and plan ahead 🤔😀. Dont throw your money when you already know 491 is not PR. And knowing that there is a high possibility of not getting Permanent Residency if you cant get jobs.


491 is a pr followd by 887

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> The Occupational Cieling page on immi.homesffairs.com.au is down and seems to be getting updated
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Page is updated but it still shows the 2018-2019 data. They haven't put 2019-2020 data yet but interesting fact is that every occupation allocated invite quota wasn't utilized. Like for 2613 there were 7100 quota but only 5200 (almost) invites went out.


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi All,

I will be applying my EOI this month for the Job Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist.
My Points are 70 and and I am awaiting my ACS skill assessment result which was applied in June first week. 

I would like to know my chances of getting an invite on 189 visa and 190 visa for NSW and Victoria.

Post November changes, I am ready to opt for spouse PTE and Skill Assessment as well, although her job code is not on the same list as mine.

Please provide your suggestions and feedback.

Thanks

Points Breakdown is as follows:
Age - 30 
PTE - 20 
Edu - 15 
Exp. - 5


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > The Occupational Cieling page on immi.homesffairs.com.au is down and seems to be getting updated
> ...


The website is still down


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

OP2 said:


> The website is still down


Yes it's down

I think by 12am Oz time there should be some update 
Else tomorrow morning 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

iamparikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be applying my EOI this month for the Job Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist.
> My Points are 70 and and I am awaiting my ACS skill assessment result which was applied in June first week.
> ...


In current scenario, it would be close to impossible getting an 189 invite at 70 points.

190, on the other hand, has better chances to yield an invite.


----------



## Pandora04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi Experts, need help here to confirm my understanding. I plan to apply for ICT BA with max point as per my calculation is 70 for 189 and 75 for 190. If I read this forum, it seems impossible to get invite for current situation fot both visa? If yes, I wouldn’t invest effort to pursue as I need to go through RPL way somemore and need to hit 20 points for the English part. Do I need to wait Nov with the hope they will give additional points for single? The thing is my points for age will be decreased by early Jan next year as well 😞 If anyone has other way or input, really appreciate it. 

Thank you in advance.

Cheers,
SB


----------



## Experience4u (Mar 26, 2019)

Why not go for 489? Check states that are nominating your occupation apply while waiting on 491 to come into effect since your point will drop by January.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Pandora04 said:


> Hi Experts, need help here to confirm my understanding. I plan to apply for ICT BA with max point as per my calculation is 70 for 189 and 75 for 190. If I read this forum, it seems impossible to get invite for current situation fot both visa? If yes, I wouldn’t invest effort to pursue as I need to go through RPL way somemore and need to hit 20 points for the English part. Do I need to wait Nov with the hope they will give additional points for single? The thing is my points for age will be decreased by early Jan next year as well 😞 If anyone has other way or input, really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


For ba its impossible at 70
Better go to tas and take 491

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

3 days to go. Could be a curve ball this year though...


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Last year , the July round had 1000 invites , and just 68 for 2613* occupations. If the dept sticks to 1000, most of the candidates with 80 points will need to wait for August.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello Members,
I have applied EOI for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst with effective date of 13-Jun-2019. My points for 189 is 75 and the same for 190 State Sponsorship is 80. I am having 20 pts for PTE. I am also having 3+ years of Australia experience in Sydney (NSW). From the past trend it looks impossible to get 189 invite with only 75 pts. However, there is might be a silver lining for 190 NSW state sponsorship visa.
*Based on your experience,* 
- Am I being too optimistic hoping to get 190 invite with 80 pts or is it equally improbable like 189 with 75 pts?
- Is there any possibility that i get 190 invite for NSW before November's new point rule kicks in?
- We all know about quotas for 189 and predict per month invites. Is there any quota prediction for State Sponsorship visa's based on points and skillset.
- 189 invites are sent on 11th of every month. When do states invite candidates? Any particular date of the month?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Pandora04 said:


> Hi Experts, need help here to confirm my understanding. I plan to apply for ICT BA with max point as per my calculation is 70 for 189 and 75 for 190. If I read this forum, it seems impossible to get invite for current situation fot both visa? If yes, I wouldn’t invest effort to pursue as I need to go through RPL way somemore and need to hit 20 points for the English part. Do I need to wait Nov with the hope they will give additional points for single? The thing is my points for age will be decreased by early Jan next year as well 😞 If anyone has other way or input, really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi SB,

The backlog for 70 pointers for ICT BA 261111 is gigantic in numbers. People are waiting since April 2018. 

PTE 20 - you can achieve to make your overall points score high.
RPL - prepare an excellent project report.

I believe once the above two are in place, you will be able to have a good score!

Good Luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> Hello Members,
> I have applied EOI for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst with effective date of 13-Jun-2019. My points for 189 is 75 and the same for 190 State Sponsorship is 80. I am having 20 pts for PTE. I am also having 3+ years of Australia experience in Sydney (NSW). From the past trend it looks impossible to get 189 invite with only 75 pts. However, there is might be a silver lining for 190 NSW state sponsorship visa.
> *Based on your experience,*
> - Am I being too optimistic hoping to get 190 invite with 80 pts or is it equally improbable like 189 with 75 pts?
> ...


1. You have a chance of getting an invite from NSW, as you are already working there now for 3 years 
But you also know it can never be predicted with surety

2. Same as 1

3. States too have a overall quota from DHA not code wise
Internally how they allocate, is not in the public domain

4. States don’t have a fixed date as such
NSW has lately tended to send invites more on Fridays then other days

Cheers


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

I lodged my eoi on June 12th with 80 points for 261312 under 189..can i expect invite in July round ?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

As per ISCAH you should get an invite by August. However I personally think you could get it in July. Anyway just 3 more days for July round, so we should get the trend soon hopefully.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> I lodged my eoi on June 12th with 80 points for 261312 under 189..can i expect invite in July round ?


There is almost 3-4 months gap for this. As per immitracker there aren't many EOI's with 80 pointers. So Ideally you should get an invite in July/August but keep in mind this is just speculation. Only July round would clear the air. Good Luck.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Do you think everyone lodge their case in immitracker..in immitracker I could see only 30 ppl with 80 points


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Do you think everyone lodge their case in immitracker..in immitracker I could see only 30 ppl with 80 points


Nope they dont. Only some percentage of people put their case on immitracker. 2 Days and 4 hours to see whats coming.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> Do you think everyone lodge their case in immitracker..in immitracker I could see only 30 ppl with 80 points


These so called trackers have only 2-3% of all data and that too unverified 

So Don’t get upset or excited seeing that data 
It will lead you to reach wrong conclusions 

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> Do you think everyone lodge their case in immitracker..in immitracker I could see only 30 ppl with 80 points


Last year just there was just 68 ICT invites in July out of 1000 ETAs. I dont know for sure if June folks will get the invite given that the backlog for 80 points stretches till mid March


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

OP2 said:


> Last year just there was just 68 ICT invites in July out of 1000 ETAs. I dont know for sure if June folks will get the invite given that the backlog for 80 points stretches till mid March


Wow. only 68? And that was when invitations over the year was high. Now that it has been cut by 40%, I expect it to be lower. So 75 pointers almost have no chance of getting an invite before Nov 16. And post Nov16 with the new point system kicking off, things become all the more uncertain. Damn!

P.S: I have 75 points with EoI on April.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting an invite this week, and my DoE is from 2018!  
This new FY is going to be a tough one I reckon.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems last year with significant 189 intake 
Then it will more or less move to regional development focus (it's on that trajectory already)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I don't have a snowball's chance in hell of getting an invite this week, and my DoE is from 2018!
> This new FY is going to be a tough one I reckon.


you have been invited or waiting for invite?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Seems last year with significant 189 intake
> Then it will more or less move to regional development focus (it's on that trajectory already)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


So, do you think with 80 points it's difficult to get invite for 189 under 261312?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hari2665 said:


> So, do you think with 80 points it's difficult to get invite for 189 under 261312?


Check ISCAH page .. it depends on a lot of factors 

https://www.iscah.com/4279-2/

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Check ISCAH page .. it depends on a lot of factors
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/4279-2/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I know i checked it..based on that i should get it by August..but not sure how many 80 pointers are already therein the system..lets see..tomorrow is the invitation round..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hari2665 said:


> I know i checked it..based on that i should get it by August..but not sure how many 80 pointers are already therein the system..lets see..tomorrow is the invitation round..



Yes .. mine is non Pro Rata Occu at 75 points layball:


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

189 with 75 points effective 16 feb 2019 has the chance to get invited this month?


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Its for 21613


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Av2019 said:


> 189 with 75 points effective 16 feb 2019 has the chance to get invited this month?


Not really. In fact I don't even see 75 points guys getting invite at all. They have more than 8000 people already in pipeline waiting for invite. I presume anywhere from 4-6K invite this year which means July-Aug may get 1000/month invite and then 300/month for the rest of the year or so. 

I won't be surprised if invite actually stays at 100/month for the rest of the year as mentioned more than 8000 people already in pipeline and there is no reason to put another 8000 people waiting for visa for 12 months when they can only get grant on 2020-21 cycle. And as they previously mentioned, ceiling is not a target rather the maximum they can invite. I feel they will emphasis more on 491/494 and will push people to choose that visa rather than 189 or else. 

I also see 189 getting reduced to 10K or so in future with cries of too many people in cities not going away anytime soon.


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

But my EOI is effective as of 16th feb ..as of now ,they have invited 75 points effective 13 feb.So does that mean even in that waiting list ...invites that are lodged in feb 16 will be on top?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> Av2019 said:
> 
> 
> > 189 with 75 points effective 16 feb 2019 has the chance to get invited this month?
> ...


Why are you getting confused those in the visa lodged pipeline. That was for last financial year. There is nothing new about 6-7 month wait times post visa lodge. The wait times have stayed this way from the past 2-3 years. We will see around 10k invites for the year 2019-20.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Not really. In fact I don't even see 75 points guys getting invite at all. They have more than 8000 people already in pipeline waiting for invite. I presume anywhere from 4-6K invite this year which means July-Aug may get 1000/month invite and then 300/month for the rest of the year or so.
> 
> I won't be surprised if invite actually stays at 100/month for the rest of the year as mentioned more than 8000 people already in pipeline and there is no reason to put another 8000 people waiting for visa for 12 months when they can only get grant on 2020-21 cycle. And as they previously mentioned, ceiling is not a target rather the maximum they can invite. I feel they will emphasis more on 491/494 and will push people to choose that visa rather than 189 or else.
> 
> I also see 189 getting reduced to 10K or so in future with cries of too many people in cities not going away anytime soon.


how about 80 pointers for 189 261312? EOI date is JUne 12th


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Why are you getting confused those in the visa lodged pipeline. That was for last financial year. There is nothing new about 6-7 month wait times post visa lodge. The wait times have stayed this way from the past 2-3 years. We will see around 10k invites for the year 2019-20.


I wish you will get invite in July round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi.., My EOI was lodged in feb 20 this year at 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 .is there any chance getting invited soon?? I have 3 dependents and hopyfully i can claim extra 5 points from experience by the end of october if my employment assesment will come positive .. please suggest should i look for regional options and I have MY TR upto March 2020 .


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Is it for 261213...


Gracious0 said:


> Hi.., My EOI was lodged in feb 20 this year at 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 .is there any chance getting invited soon?? I have 3 dependents and hopyfully i can claim extra 5 points from experience by the end of october if my employment assesment will come positive .. please suggest should i look for regional options and I have MY TR upto March 2020 .


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Why are you getting confused those in the visa lodged pipeline. That was for last financial year. There is nothing new about 6-7 month wait times post visa lodge. The wait times have stayed this way from the past 2-3 years. We will see around 10k invites for the year 2019-20.


Do you even understand what visa in pipeline means or visa granted in a year? 

Cos according to you, all the people who lodged visa then must have received their visa in July 2018-June 2019 year and in theory, there are zero people who lodged visa waiting to be granted. So, that means there are 18,000 new visa places (including NZ stream) that will be available from July 2019- June 2020.

Well its not. There are more than 10,000 people/applications who already lodged visa waiting who will take up the 18,000 places this year and that means even if DoHA doesn't invite anyone, they have more than enough to fill the year 2019-20. So, technically they can decide not to invite anyone or just invite 100/people to keep it rolling.

As I said, there is no point to put 10,000 more people waiting a year to get visa granted in 2020-21 when there are enough to be covered this year. Hope that helps. 

And the visa processing gone up due to various factors. Once of them being increased vetting by Peter Dutton's department and cutting of DoHA staff and less budget allocation.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Av2019 said:


> But my EOI is effective as of 16th feb ..as of now ,they have invited 75 points effective 13 feb.So does that mean even in that waiting list ...invites that are lodged in feb 16 will be on top?


Yes they have invite 75 pointsers till Feb 16, but the points now are 85. It will take long time to come down to 80 and that's where it will stay with the 18K quota this year and as I have explained there are more than enough to fill those numbers so DoHA can get away with not inviting anyone at all.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Yes they have invite 75 pointsers till Feb 16, but the points now are 85. It will take long time to come down to 80 and that's where it will stay with the 18K quota this year and as I have explained there are more than enough to fill those numbers so DoHA can get away with not inviting anyone at all.


Dude ..you are making 80 pointers nervous too


----------



## Mena Samy (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi..need help regarding re-asessment in VETASSESS. My problem is that i have 8.1 years positive assessment from Vetassess under occcupation of CIVIL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN. but since chances of this occupation is slow. 

I would like to reassess under DRAFTSMAN CIVIL. But i am afraid is it possible to get re assessment under a different but closely related occupation. Since both civil engineering TECHNICIAN and civil engineering DRAFTSPERSON both are closely related.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you getting confused those in the visa lodged pipeline. That was for last financial year. There is nothing new about 6-7 month wait times post visa lodge. The wait times have stayed this way from the past 2-3 years. We will see around 10k invites for the year 2019-20.
> ...


Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

My question is regarding 491 visa which is going to start from nov this year. Please tell which agency/authority will issue invitation for 491. Reply keeping in view that now all areas except few big city will be covered in regional areas. Will existing rda or any other agency will issue invitation. Kindly reply.


----------



## abhishek1212 (Apr 8, 2018)

I updated my EOI from 70 to 80 points today, after receiving a better score in PTE. Any hope for 80 points with 9th July 2019 EOI date in the july draw?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

abhishek1212 said:


> I updated my EOI from 70 to 80 points today, after receiving a better score in PTE. Any hope for 80 points with 9th July 2019 EOI date in the july draw?


Depends on your ANZCO code


----------



## anoopv88 (Feb 9, 2019)

What are the chances of telecommunication engineer with 75 points.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

abhishek1212 said:


> I updated my EOI from 70 to 80 points today, after receiving a better score in PTE. Any hope for 80 points with 9th July 2019 EOI date in the july draw?


It depends, but I think it's unlikely. Unofficial estimates from several sources indicate there is probably around 2000 people with 80 and 85 points on the 189 EOI backlog at the moment, so it would depend on your code and you'd also need a rather high number of invites tomorrow.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.


I think most people including you are confused about the 18,000 numbers given by DoHA. It's not the number of invite but the number of visa it can issue in a year.

And yes, they can decide not to invite anyone and still issue 18,000 visa as more than 18,000 people have already lodged the visa and waiting to get grant. DoHA adjusts the invite number based on how many in pipeline waiting and how many places government has allocated for the year. So, there is no reason to create backlog and invite people when DoHA won't be able to give them grant if more than 18K people are already waiting.

So, based on that, I see invite/month to be quite low. Now if that clears the confusion between invite and grant, you can do the math. This is also the reason why invite number fell so sharply over the last 2 years as government reduced 190K visa grant (not invite) to 162K last year.

Edit: DoHA invited 23K people when 13K already in pipeline cos government has only declared to reduce the number to 162K this year. Previously, it was set to 190K but Peter Dutton's immigration department slowed down the grant. This year, its not 190K so DoHA knows how much it can invite. 2 different years and comparisons.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mena Samy said:


> Hi..need help regarding re-asessment in VETASSESS. My problem is that i have 8.1 years positive assessment from Vetassess under occcupation of CIVIL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN. but since chances of this occupation is slow.
> 
> I would like to reassess under DRAFTSMAN CIVIL. But i am afraid is it possible to get re assessment under a different but closely related occupation. Since both civil engineering TECHNICIAN and civil engineering DRAFTSPERSON both are closely related.


Many applicants get themselves reassessed under closely related Anzsco codes
But the final decision will be that of the skills assessment agency based on your RnR

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi.., My EOI was lodged in feb 20 this year at 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 .is there any chance getting invited soon?? I have 3 dependents and hopyfully i can claim extra 5 points from experience by the end of october if my employment assesment will come positive .. please suggest should i look for regional options and I have MY TR upto March 2020 .


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.
> ...


No where have I said quota of 18000 is 18000 ITAs for the year . DoHA did not invite 23000 "people" last year , it was 23000 ITAs.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi sorry its 221111 general accountant


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi sorry its 221111 general accountant


It's unlikely to get invited with 80 on accountant occupation. As bar have been minimum 85 points before March when it jumped to 95 points as per last few rounds. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi sorry its 221111 general accountant


Try claiming the 5 points you mentioned to make it 85 and then the current trend would give you some idea. In light of that you can decide so therefore I would suggest that no harm in getting a regional invite in hand before deciding. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> you have been invited or waiting for invite?


I've being waiting for an invited since December 2017.


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Any chances for architect 232111? 75 points july 2019 eoi.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

hari2665 said:


> Dude ..you are making 80 pointers nervous too


Instead of being nervous take 489 amd go to Tasmania 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

champion840 said:


> Instead of being nervous take 489 amd go to Tasmania
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I think it's a difficult call to go to Tas and NT as life may be far more difficult than the home country. I can understand that moving to large states and cities is mostly not even compared to life with wherever you currently are. But as you go to more extreme weather, lower income and smaller economy cities, it should definitely be a wise decision for the entire family. Else I've seen people who have gone mad in Tasmania (a friend from Delhi) due to boredom alone.

He didn't get any engineering job so chose to become a chef in Launceston. 

Would recommend people to take wise decisions. Anything other than 189 and 190 is not PR so needs to be evaluated give the lenses of risk and future growth, stability and sustainability. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.


I am sorry have you checked the planning for 18-19? It was 44k and they invited 23k, which I think is reasonable giving the 13k in the waiting (as you said) and 23k ITAs * 1.5 rate

So for this year planning of 18.6k, I dont think they will issue that many ITAs. But let's hope for the best.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

haha90 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.
> ...


 Err...where did I say 18k invites are reserved for this year.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Err...where did I say 18k invites are reserved for this year.


You didnt say that but you said 10k, which I think is still quite high if they strictly follow the planning number. 10k is only possible if they can reduce the number of ITAs with dependents. 

We will know part of the story tomorrow anyway.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

haha90 said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your logic of inviting ZERO for this year holds good only if they have decided to close the program for good. The department has traditionally rolled out ITAs each program year to meet the targets as set by the government. If the govt had enough folks already pipeline why did they have to announce 18000 quota for 189 visa this year ? Guess what in 2018 there were 13000 folks in the pipeline waiting for Visas. And DoHA did invite 23000 folks for 18-19. The same process will repeat. Cheers.
> ...


 Quota does not mean number of ITAs, it is the total size of the the program. the quota of 18k simply translates to total number of visas for 189 which includes he dependents. On an average if the size of the family is 2, 9k invites will be sent.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

I can only be positive and wait 😞


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

I applied with 65 points last year, is there any chance of getting invite


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Quota does not mean number of ITAs, it is the total size of the the program. the quota of 18k simply translates to total number of visas for 189 which includes he dependents. On an average if the size of the family is 2, 9k invites will be sent.


So now I have to disagree with you.

With 2018 - 2019, 44k is quota, 13k was pending from 17-18 so 23k is the final number of ITAs for 18-19.

With 2019 - 2020, 18k is quota, 9k is ITAs not including the pending and if we count the pending here, it will be much less than that. 

So from only number perspective of last year and with the assumption that the quota is given with the count of pending also, number of ITAs of this year cant be 9-10k.

You might be correct if my assumption is wrong.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ru1005 said:


> I applied with 65 points last year, is there any chance of getting invite


Without Profession code it's hard to comment. For Pro rata professions the previous bar had been 75 initially and went to 85 later on.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi friends, 

Two of my friends came back from Tasmania. No jobs and no accomodation. They wasted $2000 for nothing in those 10 days and later came back empty handed. Whoever moving to Tasmania please be careful. Why government is putting immigrants lives in hell?

Thanks
Sayas


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

In todays round, 18652 are the invitations they allocated fro this fiscal year? My agent says it happened last year but they issued almost 23000 invitations. All the best !


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

Ru1005 said:


> I applied with 65 points last year, is there any chance of getting invite


 I think 65 doesnt have a chance. Me too on 65 Accountant. I dont think even if I give PTE and Naati, I simply dont have a chance. Some are saying even 80 doesnt have a chance. Something not adding up.


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I think it's a difficult call to go to Tas and NT as life may be far more difficult than the home country. I can understand that moving to large states and cities is mostly not even compared to life with wherever you currently are. But as you go to more extreme weather, lower income and smaller economy cities, it should definitely be a wise decision for the entire family. Else I've seen people who have gone mad in Tasmania (a friend from Delhi) due to boredom alone.
> 
> He didn't get any engineering job so chose to become a chef in Launceston.
> 
> ...


 I think you are right. Two people I know came back from Tasmania. They didnt find work and accomodation to be honest. They stayed in backpack building for almost two weeks and came back. No tuition fees refund and nothing. 

I am on 65 now and if I take advise of other agents whom I dont know personally they pressurised me to move regional. Dont know why ? Everything is about Australian dollar.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I think it's a difficult call to go to Tas and NT as life may be far more difficult than the home country. I can understand that moving to large states and cities is mostly not even compared to life with wherever you currently are. But as you go to more extreme weather, lower income and smaller economy cities, it should definitely be a wise decision for the entire family. Else I've seen people who have gone mad in Tasmania (a friend from Delhi) due to boredom alone.
> 
> He didn't get any engineering job so chose to become a chef in Launceston.
> 
> ...


very well explained..good job..appreciate your inputs...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hari2665 said:


> very well explained..good job..appreciate your inputs...


Thanks 

I think people should invest some time in visiting the place they are targeting to settle in. It's a cost but worth investing.

Taking a long term decision to move, while your family back in the home country thinks you've settled for good, the reality is opposite. And then there is that feeling of hiding the reality and make ends meet somehow. 

I've seen people going out of a comfortable lifestyle back in India to a struggle in the prime of their life. I define prime as 25-40 years of age. And they waste 4-6 years in settling in. I know it's an investment in the long term but one should be aware of it.

I'm a management consultant and I've seen senior level people who got entry level consulting jobs. Then a 40% + tax rate that kills you and your future and when it comes time to save and enjoy, you're too tired and aged. 

So everyone should think before taking the leap of faith. It's a great holiday destination, but life ain't a holiday my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas (Jun 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think people should invest some time in visiting the place they are targeting to settle in. It's a cost but worth investing.
> 
> ...


 Well said. And I like your point - "Anything other than 189 and 190 is not PR so needs to be evaluated give the lenses of risk and future growth, stability and sustainability." There is life beyond PR ( Family back home and your youth age ).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think people should invest some time in visiting the place they are targeting to settle in. It's a cost but worth investing.
> 
> ...


You can shout from the rooftop, but no one is ready to listen

They think that every rainbow has a pot of gold at the end of it and That once they reach the Australian shore, their life will be set for ever 

I remember a member, whose only aim to come to Australia was to drive an Audi
Can you talk reason to applicants like these ?
I told him That don’t discount the possibilities that you will be able to drive an Audi but maybe as a parking attendant 

I have personally seen IT managers who were chauffeur driven in India, pumping gas and stocking shelves maybe not only to earn money, but more to keep themselves busy to avoid depression 

Cheers


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

Sayas said:


> Why government is putting immigrants lives in hell?


Government isn't doing anything except provide a select group of people with an opportunity. Said people need to consider their options and take responsibility for their own actions.

Same goes for you. If you're going to keep sinking time and money into an EOI that won't go beyond 65pt then you've lost your privilege to be bitter about it.

Disappointed, sure, I sympathize. But I'm getting a lot of bitterness out of your comments as of late.

---

Are the new invitations going out tonight? I've been curious about how this new FY will kick off. Best of luck to those who's still waiting.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> You can shout from the rooftop, but no one is ready to listen
> 
> They think that every rainbow has a pot of gold at the end of it and That once they reach the Australian shore, their life will be set for ever
> 
> ...


Yes NB

Let's try to put our thoughts here at least so that people can change their mindset to some extent, even if those are 5-10% of total.

I'm writing this while on my way from Mumbai airport to New Bombay, chauffeur driven going to discuss new projects and deals with my team. I can't think of 1) not leveraging my experience at all (which frankly speaking even the Australian government wants) and 2) Doing injustice to my family's lifestyle in the longer run.

People have suffered broken relationships too coz of these moves that they didn't evaluate fully. They forget that its gonna be life as usual in a few months and the only thing that changes is pollution, traffic snarls, skin color of people around you and certain spots to click pictures. Dogs get replaced by kangaroos and you have more or nature than concrete. But that just becomes your new home, and one needs to like it not from the road, pollution, kangaroo standpoint but from an overall lifestyle standpoint. Which is I think the point most of the people miss. 

If one thinks that they can enjoy a practically projected lifestyle in any given Oz city, they should go for it, bang on! But with even 50% confidence, one should not. I've myself taken thos call as there is a possible transfer that can happen for me so lifestyle will be not as great but ok, and the external factors make up for that loss (like I wont drive down to CBD listening to Linkin Park while cook packs my lunch and cleaner has my car ready, and have a beer with colleagues every two days). But my kid will have a better education system and hopefully a better future than the struggle I'm Delhi/ Gurgaon schools.

So it's very relative, what worked for a foreman who became a cab driver in Melbourne in early 2000s and now owns 3 houses and a great lifestyle, won't really work for an IT manager today.

Good that we are posting this and contextualizing to help other folks. 

Thanks again NB.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Yes NB
> 
> Let's try to put our thoughts here at least so that people can change their mindset to some extent, even if those are 5-10% of total.
> 
> ...


does it apply to SA ( adelaide) or you are just talking about Tasmania? Because I have no other option than 489 pathway.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> does it apply to SA ( adelaide) or you are just talking about Tasmania? Because I have no other option than 489 pathway.


I would say it applies even to Melbourne and Sydney my friend. Your happiness is a function of your daily life routine, just keep a projected routine in mind and see if that fits the bill. Adelaide is quiet city, less populated and maybe even malls shut down at 5pm. You may most probably get a job in IT, government or healthcare (hypothetically speaking), and Xx AUD salary post taxes. Understand housing, you'll stay farther away from CBD in a YY bedroom home and can afford a car worth ZZ. 

Project your life, if it works for you in Adelaide, so be it mate. 

I have also applied for a 489 for Adelaide but my family has told me they're not interested in moving there, and are better off in Delhi NCR. However, I still invested AUD200 as the whole process is so long and they can at a later date change their mind. If I dont get 189 and 190, I will visit Adelaide, and my company's office in Adelaide, and stay in a serviced apartment for a week to get clarity before I apply for a Visa. Management Consultant was open in SA for 4 years and I didn't apply, finally applied due to 189 being open so it's only an incremental investment. 

On the other hand I know people who just get all done, quit their job and land in Australia for good (yes they dont even make that stamping trip and come back, they go for good). That's quite shocking for me as one is leaving everything to god. 

I even check my Uber Drivers rating and may decide to cancel my cab if its low. That 1 hour cab experience matters to me, this is a decision of life, how can one play blind? 

Hope you take an informed decision.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Sayas said:


> I think 65 doesnt have a chance. Me too on 65 Accountant. I dont think even if I give PTE and Naati, I simply dont have a chance. Some are saying even 80 doesnt have a chance. Something not adding up.


With 65 you dont have any chance as your occupation is pro rata so the norm before march was 85 and then it went upto 95 in June. So if you can make 85 then you might have better chance otherwise Regional seems like more reasonable option for you assuming its open on 489 or upcoming 491/494. Good luck


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I would say it applies even to Melbourne and Sydney my friend. Your happiness is a function of your daily life routine, just keep a projected routine in mind and see if that fits the bill. Adelaide is quiet city, less populated and maybe even malls shut down at 5pm. You may most probably get a job in IT, government or healthcare (hypothetically speaking), and Xx AUD salary post taxes. Understand housing, you'll stay farther away from CBD in a YY bedroom home and can afford a car worth ZZ.
> 
> Project your life, if it works for you in Adelaide, so be it mate.
> 
> ...


Very well articulated thoughts regarding the migration expectation vs. reality. No doubt one must be mentally prepared to do any part-time or blue-collar job to meet ends. Above all one should have 6-12 months saving for their monthly expenses. Staying out of depression while searching for jobs and getting rejections is really hard to avoid.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Very well articulated thoughts regarding the migration expectation vs. reality. No doubt one must be mentally prepared to do any part-time or blue-collar job to meet ends. Above all one should have 6-12 months saving for their monthly expenses. Staying out of depression while searching for jobs and getting rejections is really hard to avoid.


And have good solid plans.

Please don't fly to Ausi with the attitude of Jugad Kar Lenge meaning we'll figure it out as Ausi is not a country where you want to take risk your and family's life.

This goes for metro cities as well where you have furious competition and living is more expensive. 

If you don't have a job offer in Aus then go with "sufficient" fund that will last for 6-12 months. Think beyond golden email and do your homework as it is an expensive country to live in.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Good luck everyone for July invitation!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Just under four hours for the 1st round of the new financial year to go now.

Let's see how many invitations they send. Last July it was 1000 as far as I remember.

Any guesses on how many invitations they will send out tonight?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Just under four hours for the 1st round of the new financial year to go now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shot in the dark, 800! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

haha90 said:


> So now I have to disagree with you.
> 
> With 2018 - 2019, 44k is quota, 13k was pending from 17-18 so 23k is the final number of ITAs for 18-19.
> 
> ...


Your assumption is correct. If as we know there are more than 18K people waiting, I don't see more than 2-3 months of 500/month and rest of the year at 100/month invite. 

Which means points will never hit 75 and only 85-90 pointers to get invite and 80 pointers moving very slowly. But I guess we will all know in few hours time how DoHA is going with their invite.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Just under four hours for the 1st round of the new financial year to go now.
> 
> Let's see how many invitations they send. Last July it was 1000 as far as I remember.
> 
> Any guesses on how many invitations they will send out tonight?


300-500 invite or could be even less. Won't be surprised if it stays at 100/month.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

I think it could be 1000 for this month and maybe 1200 for the next couple of months.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Just under four hours for the 1st round of the new financial year to go now.
> 
> Let's see how many invitations they send. Last July it was 1000 as far as I remember.
> 
> Any guesses on how many invitations they will send out tonight?


As per last year, data/percentage this year July round could be 785 but that's pure speculation. 2 hours left so let's see how does it turn out and Good luck to all. Atleast long-awaited time would end today and some trend would be set for the rest of the year.


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have applied in 2613 at 65 points when can I expect


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Ru1005 said:


> I have applied in 2613 at 65 points when can I expect


The provorbial wooden spoon !


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,
What you think for 80 points (233512) EOI 22/05/2019 in today’s round. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

herrymehta92 said:


> Hi Guys,
> What you think for 80 points (233512) EOI 22/05/2019 in today’s round.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am sure you will get after few hours.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Ru1005 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied in 2613 at 65 points when can I expect
> ...





Ru1005 said:


> Ok thanks


ROFL
Hilarious!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Just now... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

JG said:


> Just now...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Got an email?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Got an email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I mean just now it is supposed to happen.. BTW I am a PR already in Au. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Do everyone get an email exactly at 00:05 Hrs or it can be a bit late sometimes?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

JG said:


> Just now...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


recieved invite?


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Got an email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


He already got his grant.

For what it's worth, I just checked my mail archives. My invite back in October came at about 0:30 AEST.

Good luck people.


----------



## himsatreja (Mar 22, 2019)

Any invite recieved ?


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

Did anyone receive the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cricket match over..invitation round over

Nothing left

Go to sleep

Cheers


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Is there no round today? Atleast someone should report an invite surely?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Cricket match over..invitation round over
> 
> Nothing left
> 
> ...


Haha

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

winterapril said:


> Is there no round today? Atleast someone should report an invite surely?


Looks like a 100 invites only round 
If that be the case, it may not get reflected on the forum

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Even at 100 invites a couple of people reported invites here.

Maybe the round dates have changed in the new financial year?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> winterapril said:
> 
> 
> > Is there no round today? Atleast someone should report an invite surely?
> ...


Somebody with 85+ points and non accounting occupation can confirm. No invite for me.


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Somebody with 85+ points and non accounting occupation can confirm. No invite for me.


Could still be on the way. Like I said, mine didn't come until 0:30 AEST.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Got the invite !!!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2332 80 09/04/2019 invited


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Got the invite !!!


See?  Congrats


----------



## anoopv88 (Feb 9, 2019)

Congratulations. What was ur points . And job code.


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Got the invite !!!


Congrats


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Please mention your *points, ANZSCO and DOE *when reporting invites.


----------



## Biju Sreekumar (Jun 11, 2019)

Got the invite just now for 189.


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats ...what’s your code, points and DOE ?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Biju Sreekumar said:


> Got the invite just now for 189.


Please mention DOE, POINTs when reporting invitation


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Just got the invite .
261313- software engineer.
DOE - 13 may 2019
Points - 80


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

OP2 said:


> Just got the invite .
> 261313- software engineer.
> DOE - 13 may 2019
> Points - 80


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Got the invite !!!


 Congrats. Another 261313 reported invite with 80 points with DOE 06-May-2019


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant 90 points june 25 2019 received invitation


----------



## Biju Sreekumar (Jun 11, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Please mention DOE, POINTs when reporting invitation


Points: 85
Code: 2611
DOE: 5th June 2019


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

kirk1031 said:


> accountant 90 points june 25 2019 received invitation


How does a person produce 90 points?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

perception30 said:


> How does a person produce 90 points?


AU Study, AU Experience, Naati, Spouse Points, Offshore Experience Points. STEM AU Degree etc  For Accountants 85 is the norm  while for us soft engg. 75 even get problematic...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Seems like a big round. Moved more than a month for 261313 with 80 points

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

You mean they have given more invites?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Av2019 said:


> You mean they have given more invites?


Yeah, definitely not a 100 round

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

80 261313 pointers moved from 10th Feb 2019 to 13th May 2019 (as of now)! Over 3 months movement! 

Maybe a decent round after all.


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Definitely a small round.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Still its yet to come down for 75 points 😞 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

So 2613 with 80 points until may have got invited which is pretty positive considering how conservative ISCAH was with their estimates ( They estimated until August)


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

100 or 200 rounds wont even go to 80 and we see a good movement of 80's definitely more..


kunsal said:


> Looks like a very small round again. 100 to 200 imo. The first round is usually a sign of things to come.
> 
> Looks like 80 is going to be the cut off for 261313 which includes backlog.
> 
> Might as well put an end to this depression once and for all.


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hopefully they have covered all 80 and 85 so far ...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Looks like a very small round again. 100 to 200 imo. The first round is usually a sign of things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


800-900 round in my opinion

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

Any 75 pointer who got an invite?


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Any update with 233512 ?


----------



## arc1234 (Jul 10, 2019)

Radios are out.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, my bad.

80 261313 pointers moved from 10th Feb 2019 to 13th May 2019 (as of now)! Over 3 months movement! 

Maybe a decent round after all.


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

nishant.trisal said:


> Any 75 pointer who got an invite?


Mine is 75 DoE 16 feb 2019 ...as of now no update


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Yes, my bad.
> 
> 80 261313 pointers moved from 10th Feb 2019 to 13th May 2019 (as of now)! Over 3 months movement!
> 
> Maybe a decent round after all.


That sounds positive, thank you!
Mine is 75 points on 26th Apr for 261313. Hoping to get an invite in the next couple of months.
Would you know when the last 75pointer of 261313 got an invite?


----------



## tushariut09 (Jul 10, 2019)

I guess all the backlog is not cleared. I submitted eoi 262112 for 80 points on 25th May. No news yet. Looks like this is also a very short round


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Yes, my bad.
> 
> 80 261313 pointers moved from 10th Feb 2019 to 13th May 2019 (as of now)! Over 3 months movement!
> 
> Maybe a decent round after all.


The 80 pointers till March 10 were already invited , it went back a month to Feb 10 because of wasted invites.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Av2019 said:


> Mine is 75 DoE 16 feb 2019 ...as of now no update


This scares me! Hopefully 75 pointers still have a chance. Atleast "All other professions" 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Av2019 said:


> Mine is 75 DoE 16 feb 2019 ...as of now no update


Assuming you are 2613, I think this should settle it. No 75 pointers have got call for 2613.

Hopefully you may get called in the next round. Also last year the number of invites rose starting August with the highest at October. If that trend follows, 75 pointers may get calls sooner. Fingers crossed.

If instead they choose to wait until november until new points system kick in, it might be difficult for us.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> That sounds positive, thank you!
> Mine is 75 points on 26th Apr for 261313. Hoping to get an invite in the next couple of months.
> Would you know when the last 75pointer of 261313 got an invite?


Last 261313 with 75 was invited from 12th Feb... So, for now, no 75 pointers reported 261313 movement. But 80 is cleared till 13-May. Lets see if somebody more reports with 80... If this was it then it seems like it would take Atleast 1-2 more rounds before 75 gets any invite...


----------



## herrymehta92 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Any update with 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) ?


----------



## tushariut09 (Jul 10, 2019)

nope still 80 is left i think they covered all 80 till 13th may 2019


----------



## yg120814 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Any 85 point accountant received invite??*

Is there any 85 point accountant received invite??


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

RN nec 254499 - 80, EOI 7/4/2019 invited!!!! My 485 is expiring just next month. OMG, I’ve been dying for so long for the invite!!!


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Any invites to 2334 electronic engineers here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi (Jul 12, 2018)

Any accountant here ???


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

261313 with 85 and DOE 5th July got invite as well according to immitracker. So seems like 85 is atleast cleared till 5th July to say the least.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> 261313 with 85 and DOE 5th July got invite as well according to immitracker. So seems like 85 is atleast cleared till 5th July to say the least.


If 80 pointers for a given occupation are invited this round. Then all 85 pointers will be invited 🙂 even with DoE of 10th July !


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> 261313 with 85 and DOE 5th July got invite as well according to immitracker. So seems like 85 is atleast cleared till 5th July to say the least.


261313 80 pointers are cleared till 13th May 2019, so all 261313 85 pointers are cleared.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

OP2 said:


> If 80 pointers for a given occupation are invited this round. Then all 85 pointers will be invited 🙂 even with DoE of 10th July !


Makes sense. That means now 75 pointers in 2613 have some chance in next 3-4 months :fingerscrossed:

P.S: Time for you to update your signature


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Any BA/SAs got invited? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tometoyou1983 (May 1, 2019)

2312 with 75 points 13/03. Hopefully in next 2 months. Congrats to all who got invited

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tometoyou1983 (May 1, 2019)

tometoyou1983 said:


> 2312 with 75 points 13/03. Hopefully in next 2 months. Congrats to all who got invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry 2613. Still reeling Indian loss in WC

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Makes sense. That means now 75 pointers in 2613 have some chance in next 3-4 months :fingerscrossed:
> 
> P.S: Time for you to update your signature


Well, there are 4 months untill Nov 16, post that there is confusion. Hoping for a call before that.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > If 80 pointers for a given occupation are invited this round. Then all 85 pointers will be invited 🙂 even with DoE of 10th July !
> ...


Sure , hope you guys get the coveted mail soon!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

75 points non pro rata occupation (224711)

No invite this time around

Good luck to all those who got 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Well, there are 4 months untill Nov 16, post that there is confusion. Hoping for a call before that.


Yeah. 4 month till November and 5 month gap till July including. Let's see. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi All, quick question please: I have 75 points with EOI: 26th Apr. My ACS will expire in October this year. If I don't get an invite by then, I will have to take the ACS assessment again. Will that affect my EOI date?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Any idea upto what date does non pro rata 80 pointers cleared?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sum up tonight's invitation:

my estimation for total number of invitations:1000-1200

cutoff date for each occupation:
auditor/accountant 90 points july 10 2019
ICT BA 85 points july 10 2019
Software programmer 80 points MAY 13 2019
Network engineer 80 points May 9 2019
Mechanical engineer 85 points july 9 2019
no data with regards to electronic and other engineer

all other occupations-May 9,80 points


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Sum up tonight's invitation:
> 
> my estimation for total number of invitations:1000-1200
> 
> ...


So, invites happened for network engineer 263111 as well??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

This estimate by ISCAH seems to fit the invites given today? Don't they?
https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-latest-estimates/


----------



## jayakrishnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Did any1 got invite for engineering technologist with 80 pts


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hi All, quick question please: I have 75 points with EOI: 26th Apr. My ACS will expire in October this year. If I don't get an invite by then, I will have to take the ACS assessment again. Will that affect my EOI date?


It shouldn't change if points stay same until you update. DOE only change if points get changed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> This estimate by ISCAH seems to fit the invites given today? Don't they?
> https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-latest-estimates/


This is for last year. They revised their estimation for this financial year and as per them 80 wouldn't get before August in case of 2613. They would update their estimation today so let's see what do they say. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> saravan_p said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, quick question please: I have 75 points with EOI: 26th Apr. My ACS will expire in October this year. If I don't get an invite by then, I will have to take the ACS assessment again. Will that affect my EOI date?
> ...


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

priyasanuel said:


> Any idea upto what date does non pro rata 80 pointers cleared?


Cousin got invited and his DOE was before mine one. March something.. Non pro rata.. 80 points. I'm waiting for my agent to contact me..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Hi All, quick question please: I have 75 points with EOI: 26th Apr. My ACS will expire in October this year. If I don't get an invite by then, I will have to take the ACS assessment again. Will that affect my EOI date?


Make sure that there is no break in ACS assessment.
You should get Your new assessment in hand before the old one expires, so that there is a continuity.
In this case you can safely continue with your earlier date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ISCAH Results are out. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

NB said:


> saravan_p said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, quick question please: I have 75 points with EOI: 26th Apr. My ACS will expire in October this year. If I don't get an invite by then, I will have to take the ACS assessment again. Will that affect my EOI date?
> ...


That's a very helpful pointer for me, thank you so much NB!!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-july-2019/

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Given that the August trend also looks likely to be another 1000-1500 round. Any realistic chance of Non pro-rata Telecom Engg 263311 80 points DOE 10-Jul to receive an invite? Visa's expiring Aug end.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Given that the August trend also looks likely to be another 1000-1500 round. Any realistic chance of Non pro-rata Telecom Engg 263311 80 points DOE 10-Jul to receive an invite? Visa's expiring Aug end.


You and me are in the same boat 

My visa is expiring on 23rd of August but hoping to get an invite in August round.

Non pro rata, electrical engineer at 80 points (DOE: 04/07/2019)


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes it’s 2613....if they had invited 80 pointers till May 13..they will cover the rest from May to Aug in next round ..so if they increase the count in next round ..we have a chance ...let’s hope for the best 





kamskans said:


> Av2019 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is 75 DoE 16 feb 2019 ...as of now no update
> ...


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Make sure that there is no break in ACS assessment.
> You should get Your new assessment in hand before the old one expires, so that there is a continuity.
> In this case you can safely continue with your earlier date of effect
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

This means that updating the ACS reference in your EOI won't affect the Date of effect?

Cheers,
Pratik


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Got the invite !!!


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 2332 80 09/04/2019 invited


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Biju Sreekumar said:


> Got the invite just now for 189.


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> Cousin got invited and his DOE was before mine one. March something.. Non pro rata.. 80 points. I'm waiting for my agent to contact me..


Congratulations to your cousin 

Hope you receive your invitation soon!

Good Luck!!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations to your cousin
> 
> Hope you receive your invitation soon!
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thank you. At this stage, I doubt i even got anything.. my agent hasn't replied to me yet. haha Oh wells.. guess its next round.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Gonna post it here. 

Just spoke to my agent who contacted steve o'neil from ISCAH. They've cleared most of 80 pointers from May. If you guys are 80 points and DOE in June like me, it should be in the next round. 
Don't lose hope friends! we close.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Just saw Iscah results. Cannot believe non pro ratas only got invited until May like pro ratas!! 

I thought they will at least reach end of June. That is sad since it is harder for non-pros to reach 80. 

I honestly hope next rounds show an increase in non-pro invites. Might be unfair for pro rata but non pros need a chance.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Gonna post it here.
> 
> Just spoke to my agent who contacted steve o'neil from ISCAH. They've cleared most of 80 pointers from May. If you guys are 80 points and DOE in June like me, it should be in the next round.
> Don't lose hope friends! we close.


That's good news. I have Effective date on July 2nd with 80 for Software Engineer. Hopefully it will be in August.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gersus said:


> Just saw Iscah results. Cannot believe non pro ratas only got invited until May like pro ratas!!
> 
> I thought they will at least reach end of June. That is sad since it is harder for non-pros to reach 80.
> 
> I honestly hope next rounds show an increase in non-pro invites. Might be unfair for pro rata but non pros need a chance.


How come it's hard for non pro rata occupation guys to reach to 80 points in comparison with pro rata.??  Any logic behind this assumption.?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Professional year is an example. There is no PY for most non pros as far as I am aware. That is 5 points that make a big difference between pros and non-pros. 

75/80 points for non-pros and 80/85 for pros would make sense but both at the same points and pretty close DOE is weird. Do not get me wrong, I hope everyone gets their invite but I think non pros need more invites. Otherwise so many non pro occupations will never be invited (that is my opinion though, reality can be different of course).


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> Make sure that there is no break in ACS assessment.
> You should get Your new assessment in hand before the old one expires, so that there is a continuity.
> In this case you can safely continue with your earlier date of effect
> 
> Cheers


This happened to me already, and I lost two significant month due to that. Now, things looks very incalculable for me


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Gersus said:


> Professional year is an example. There is no PY for most non pros as far as I am aware. That is 5 points that make a big difference between pros and non-pros.
> 
> 75/80 points for non-pros and 80/85 for pros would make sense but both at the same points and pretty close DOE is weird. Do not get me wrong, I hope everyone gets their invite but I think non pros need more invites. Otherwise so many non pro occupations will never be invited (that is my opinion though, reality can be different of course).


Medical field and chef filed is easiest for 189 and 190 even in 2019 in 2020

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

lakskant said:


> That's good news. I have Effective date on July 2nd with 80 for Software Engineer. Hopefully it will be in August.


Good luck and I am sure you would get in August. as the difference is just 45 days for you.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gersus said:


> Professional year is an example. There is no PY for most non pros as far as I am aware. That is 5 points that make a big difference between pros and non-pros.
> 
> 75/80 points for non-pros and 80/85 for pros would make sense but both at the same points and pretty close DOE is weird. Do not get me wrong, I hope everyone gets their invite but I think non pros need more invites. Otherwise so many non pro occupations will never be invited (that is my opinion though, reality can be different of course).


60% is pro rata and 40% non pro rata. Later have less points due to which their competition is less as well because some professions might get invites at simply 65 and some might never get an invite due to application. for pro rata so many applications which causes the point bar to go up due to which people standing at 75 (in case of 2613) and 85(Accountant) may never get the changes before November if things go south. Both of these have some 4+ months gap now which everyone is hoping to get cleared in next 3-5 months but lets see. Plus the pro rata has the disadvantage of having limited seats which cause point bar to go above as well. 

To summarize. Both categories are relative to their own professions and have their own challenges. So in my opinion its unfair to say that its easier for the pro rata profession gets the invite because its not in reality.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> 60% is pro rata and 40% non pro rata. Later have less points due to which their competition is less as well because some professions might get invites at simply 65 and some might never get an invite due to application. for pro rata so many applications which causes the point bar to go up due to which people standing at 75 (in case of 2613) and 85(Accountant) may never get the changes before November if things go south. Both of these have some 4+ months gap now which everyone is hoping to get cleared in next 3-5 months but lets see. Plus the pro rata has the disadvantage of having limited seats which cause point bar to go above as well.
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize. Both categories are relative to their own professions and have their own challenges. So in my opinion its unfair to say that its easier for the pro rata profession gets the invite because its not in reality.


Thanks 

When do you think a June EoI for 189 for non pro rata occupation with 75 points get an invite?

iscah says december but the game changes in November 

I need to take a call on my wife's skill assessment so any thoughts are helpful 

Her occupation is not on my list so will get it done to get extra points in november (if I need to wait till then)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> When do you think a June EoI for 189 for non pro rata occupation with 75 points get an invite?
> 
> ...


I dont have much knowledge on no pro-rata due to lack of data i have seen. But if I were you, I would get the skill assessment done at earliest to have better chances so that when Nov changes gets available I update the assessment immediately. But I am just wondering how would they allow this because as of now this skillset must be on same list. November changes doesn't change anything unless you only meant English assessment. For english, I would say wait until September 11 round or 11 Oct round to see if you get the invite or no. If no invite or movement of 75 in your occupation then you book English test immediately for next 2-3 weeks and get it sorted before 16th November.

P.S: Having to spent some 500-1000 AUD is better than getting stuck if situation allows. 

Good luck.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone please suggest, what are the chances of getting invite for 189.

263111 
Doe 28Jun2019
Points 75 (PTE 20)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

lakskant said:


> That's good news. I have Effective date on July 2nd with 80 for Software Engineer. Hopefully it will be in August.


If it wasn't some extra big round you will probably get an invite in the next round, however, if it was 1500 or above around, I don't think next one will be of same size

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AussizMig said:


> Anyone please suggest, what are the chances of getting invite for 189.
> 
> 263111
> Doe 28Jun2019
> ...


As per Iscah last invite was 8th March and 80 pointers are cleared until 9th May. So for 2631 situation is similar to 2613 and chances of getting invite with 75 would only start from Aug/Sep and with DOE on 28th June I am guessing it would be around October/November... Good luck


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Gersus said:
> 
> 
> > Professional year is an example. There is no PY for most non pros as far as I am aware. That is 5 points that make a big difference between pros and non-pros.
> ...


Thanks for replying bro. This does help me see things a bit clearer. I do know it is harder for pro ratas. I simply got confused and a bit frustrated to see how things went this round since non pro was at least 5 points less always. Oh well, I have 70 points DOE Jan 23 so I do not stand a chance anyways haha. Might have one after November since I am single and singles will get priority and 10 points. 

Congrats to everyone who got invited!


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

There must be a HUGE backlog of 75 and 70 pointers after the small rounds at the end of the last financial year. 
Back to begging my employer and potential employers for a 186... :/


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> As per Iscah last invite was 8th March and 80 pointers are cleared until 9th May. So for 2631 situation is similar to 2613 and chances of getting invite with 75 would only start from Aug/Sep and with DOE on 28th June I am guessing it would be around October/November... Good luck


Thanks for the positive words 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> I dont have much knowledge on no pro-rata due to lack of data i have seen. But if I were you, I would get the skill assessment done at earliest to have better chances so that when Nov changes gets available I update the assessment immediately. But I am just wondering how would they allow this because as of now this skillset must be on same list. November changes doesn't change anything unless you only meant English assessment. For english, I would say wait until September 11 round or 11 Oct round to see if you get the invite or no. If no invite or movement of 75 in your occupation then you book English test immediately for next 2-3 weeks and get it sorted before 16th November.
> 
> P.S: Having to spent some 500-1000 AUD is better than getting stuck if situation allows.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks 

Her occupation is on STSSL and mine on MLTSSL

I understand that come November, her assessment will give 5 extra points 

Will do some more research 

This has become a consulting assignment 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> As per Iscah last invite was 8th March and 80 pointers are cleared until 9th May. So for 2631 situation is similar to 2613 and chances of getting invite with 75 would only start from Aug/Sep and with DOE on 28th June I am guessing it would be around October/November... Good luck


Thanks for being optimistic and giving people with 75 pointers a moral boost. Even I am predicting for an Sep/October round, my DOE is 20-05-2019 - 75 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> This means that updating the ACS reference in your EOI won't affect the Date of effect?
> 
> ...


That’s correct
I am presuming no change in points

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> I am presuming no change in points
> 
> Cheers


As always thanks for your response


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Gersus said:


> Thanks for replying bro. This does help me see things a bit clearer. I do know it is harder for pro ratas. I simply got confused and a bit frustrated to see how things went this round since non pro was at least 5 points less always. Oh well, I have 70 points DOE Jan 23 so I do not stand a chance anyways haha. Might have one after November since I am single and singles will get priority and 10 points.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got invited!


Drop an email to ISCAH and seek info on non pro rata numbers they have. They provided me the rough estimation for lodged EOIs in 2613 case so that helped in me understanding the situation better. Rest i know all this experience is nerve wrecking and gives quite a frustration with all that wait and uncertainity. We can just and pray when chances of increasing points is less to none. 

For november, keep in mind that average then would also increase to 5-10 points. So occupation getting invite now at 75-80 would go to 85-90 because people will get extra marks. Check this link out https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/

Summary (How many people would get the advantage of November changes)
So in summary from 16/11/2019 we believe that on an existing EOI score on 16/11/2019
34% will gain 10 points from being single or having an aussie partner
06% will gain 10 points from a partner with skills assessment and competent english
20% will gain 5 points from having a partner with competent english
40% will gain 0 points

So as its apparent that almost 40% people would get 10 points meaning average will go automatically 10 points up. followed by 5 points which accounts for 5%. Hope it helps. 

Good luck and stay calm


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> Her occupation is on STSSL and mine on MLTSSL
> 
> ...


Check 190 list to see if that helps you. Otherwise quick workaround would be to ask immigrant agents via query like ISCAH. They are quite helpful.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Anybody knows when will the official results will be shown on the immi website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lakskant said:


> Anybody knows when will the official results will be shown on the immi website?


They are very irregular 
Sometimes they don’t post for more then 2 months also, and sometimes before the next round

Just keep checking the Skillselect website or this thread

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

lakskant said:


> Anybody knows when will the official results will be shown on the immi website?


Probably next month. They usually take 3 weeks or so before they put the official results as few invites can go to waste if people already obtained other visa options.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> I am presuming no change in points
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Mine ACS is due to expire on September 15, will i be required to submit new SD for new ACS assessment or will same do.
Also if anyone can tell what are the latest timelines to get the ACS renewed.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ISCAH just updated their estimation for the future invites. Things as per this still look very bad because as per them no chance for 75 pointers in 2613 before May 2020 if DOE is 11th April onwards. For 2631 ISCAH is suggesting invite in November 2019 for 75 pointers. All non pro-rate in October round would get invite for 75 points if EOI launched post April. But they are assuming the same number of invites every month which is a bit flawed in my opinion as per last 2-year invite numbers post-December. So let's see how does the next round go meanwhile good luck to all for 190 and next round of 189. 

https://www.iscah.com/july-2019-estimated-189-invitation-date/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Mine ACS is due to expire on September 15, will i be required to submit new SD for new ACS assessment or will same do.
> Also if anyone can tell what are the latest timelines to get the ACS renewed.


You have to update the SD to show current date

The current delay is 5 weeks

Cheers


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> 
> Her occupation is on STSSL and mine on MLTSSL
> 
> ...


Hi 

Do you know, to claim wife skill assessment marks in November, Is it must have IELTS with 6 in each? Actually, my wife has a positive skill assessment but she does not have IELTS with 6 in each. 

Regards,

KR


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> ISCAH just updated their estimation for the future invites. Things as per this still look very bad because as per them no chance for 75 pointers in 2613 before May 2020 if DOE is 11th April onwards. For 2631 ISCAH is suggesting invite in November 2019 for 75 pointers. All non pro-rate in October round would get invite for 75 points if EOI launched post April. But they are assuming the same number of invites every month which is a bit flawed in my opinion as per last 2-year invite numbers post-December. So let's see how does the next round go meanwhile good luck to all for 190 and next round of 189.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/july-2019-estimated-189-invitation-date/




For non pro rata, will DHA invite next highest available points or fixed the points (internally) and invite only those who meet that benchmark and If there no high pointers for that round than no invitation in that month?
I m not sure why ISCAH mentioned 75 points invitation after 11/2/20 as i understand these occupations are not very common (sp. which got added in March’19) so assuming less people to apply. If so, less people with high points?

How can so many non pro rata occupations have same estimated invitation date?? 

Appreciate if someone can shade light on above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know, to claim wife skill assessment marks in November, Is it must have IELTS with 6 in each? Actually, my wife has a positive skill assessment but she does not have IELTS with 6 in each.
> 
> ...


Wait for the fine print, but logically there should be no change and it will be required 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know, to claim wife skill assessment marks in November, Is it must have IELTS with 6 in each? Actually, my wife has a positive skill assessment but she does not have IELTS with 6 in each.
> 
> ...


Quite safe to assume that English will be required fo claiming spouse points.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Looks like they did copy and paste . Anyways i think we just need to wait for another month..



mail2notif said:


> ISCAH just updated their estimation for the future invites. Things as per this still look very bad because as per them no chance for 75 pointers in 2613 before May 2020 if DOE is 11th April onwards. For 2631 ISCAH is suggesting invite in November 2019 for 75 pointers. All non pro-rate in October round would get invite for 75 points if EOI launched post April. But they are assuming the same number of invites every month which is a bit flawed in my opinion as per last 2-year invite numbers post-December. So let's see how does the next round go meanwhile good luck to all for 190 and next round of 189.
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/july-2019-estimated-189-invitation-date/


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

devendravelegandla said:


> Looks like they did copy and paste . Anyways i think we just need to wait for another month..


Yes, thats make more sense. For now speculation have come down but still nobody is sure what would happen. so only option is to wait and pray...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> For non pro rata, will DHA invite next highest available points or fixed the points (internally) and invite only those who meet that benchmark and If there no high pointers for that round than no invitation in that month?
> I m not sure why ISCAH mentioned 75 points invitation after 11/2/20 as i understand these occupations are not very common (sp. which got added in March’19) so assuming less people to apply. If so, less people with high points?
> 
> How can so many non pro rata occupations have same estimated invitation date??
> ...


Ideally the process should be same to pro rata where they invite the next highest instead of not inviting at all. For non pro-rata they should be following the same practice but i guess no official verdict on this.


----------



## SindhuMN (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone received 189 or 190 invite in july 2019 for 70 points??


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

SindhuMN said:


> Anyone received 189 or 190 invite in july 2019 for 70 points??


As far, no reported. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Need help in the decision to drop EOI or not. I am new to this platform so please pardon if I miss on any important info. Following are my details:-

ANZSCO: Genral Accountant (221111)
EOI Effective Date: 05/07/2019
Points: 80(189) and 85(190)
Points Breakup: Age - 30; PTE-20; Education-15; Experience-10; Partner-5

From past few invitation rounds, the cut-offs for 221111 has not fallen below 90. Same results are expected in July'19.

Don't know whether November Changes will bring any positive results or not. Have a slight advantage of partner points. Also, will gain additional 5 points for experience in Feb'20 but till then again invites will be reduces to 100-200 till July'20.

Can't decide whether it is worth waiting so long or not keeping in mind the continuous increase in required points for 221111.

Please advice!!

Thanks


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Anyone received invites for 224711(Management Consultant) in this month?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

yashmathur said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need help in the decision to drop EOI or not. I am new to this platform so please pardon if I miss on any important info. Following are my details:-
> 
> ...


No harm in waiting and you may get lucky in 190. so keep up the hope and think positive. By Feb your profession would most likely get to 90-95 so during Feb you may get chance otherwise by July you may get cleared. Worst case this goes till August/September and as per ISCAH with 80 you wont get invite before July 2020.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

Any chance for Non pro-rata occupation 263311 telecom engineer with 70 points in upcoming months??

Experts kindly provide your valuable suggestions


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not before eoi expire

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Experts

Any chance for none pro-rata ICT Security Specialist 262112 with 75 points (189) DOE 7th July before November?

Regards,

KR


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

tometoyou1983 said:


> Sorry 2613. Still reeling Indian loss in WC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


hahah


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

It's over now. Now only :fingerscrossed:miracle can save 75 pointers before November 16

Let's move to August round thread if someone has already created. Thanks


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> It's over now. Now only :fingerscrossed:miracle can save 75 pointers before November 16
> 
> 
> 
> Let's move to August round thread if someone has already created. Thanks


I am still hoping to get invite with 70 points by November. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> I am still hoping to get invite with 70 points by November.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not sure with your Job code, but for 2613XX it's very difficult now EOI submitted after March.


----------



## KareelaBoy (Jul 11, 2019)

*2633112*

Any chance of an invitation for 263312 Telecom Network Engineer- 75 Points. EOI- 29/04/2019.

Seems like 80 is the new 65, too scared.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

My Details below:

Code: 261311
DOE (for 189):5-April-2019
Points: 75


My understanding is as below:
Right now, roughly 1000 people with 80 points are not invited yet.
On average there are 1000 people per month with 75 points, 400 people with 80 points and 100 people with more than 80 points.

Since in march 11th round there were almost 900 invitations, leaving aside 2613, after Feb 12, there would be roughly 750 left out till march 12th with 75 points. so rougly 1500 till my DOE of 5th April.

So, 2500 people before me in queue with 500 people getting added every month. means i will get invite only in November, if just 1000 invites are given every month.

And this is very tight estimate for 1000 invites per month.

So, i can be relaxed only if there are more than 1000 invites per month in the coming rounds.

I hope my analysis will be useful to others in tough situation like me.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> My Details below:
> 
> Code: 261311
> DOE (for 189):5-April-2019
> ...


Interesting analysis. Just a few queries though.

How did you come to the number of 1000 with 80 points waiting in queue?

Also, are you saying 1000 invites just for 2613 job code per month to happen for you to get a call by November? That will never happen. The number of invites will most likely be far lower. The number of invites for the entire year can be only 4000 odd at max for 2613.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok sorry for not giving correctly. 1000 people with 80 points or above will be till August 9th round.

If you see all the historical rounds, you see on average 400 people with 80 points every month and 100 people with more than 80 points. So, for the 2.5 months left out till August 9th, there will be 1000 invites before me by August 9th with 80 points.

The queue of 75 points before me stays unchanged.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Important information for you here:

deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-Engineer/261313.htm
(prefix https:// since i am too new to this forum to post links.)

The invitations for 2613 were till 14-May for 80 points. Total almost 3 months called.

That means may be almost 1200 invitations including the latest 85 point and 90 point scores included up to July 11th.

Ata rate of 1200, atleast i will be safe.


----------



## tometoyou1983 (May 1, 2019)

kvraghavaiah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting read. The website says there is only 2000 invites left for 2613 before cap hits. Was it referring to last year?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

I have lodged EOI in july 2019 with 75 points for 189 for Electrical Engineer position. Any chance To get invitation before November?


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> It's over now. Now only :fingerscrossed:miracle can save 75 pointers before November 16
> 
> 
> 
> Let's move to August round thread if someone has already created. Thanks


Its time to go for 491
As 75 is dead for 99 % occupation 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

tometoyou1983 said:


> Interesting read. The website says there is only 2000 invites left for 2613 before cap hits. Was it referring to last year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is still referring to last FY ceiling, check this out https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
Occupation ceiling for this FY is yet to be released

Based on the last FY ceiling there were still approx 2000 invites not sent for 2613xx, so based on my assumptions that was due to the 100 each invites for May & June, which should now be adjusted in coming months of August & Sep and clear out all 80 & 85 pointers for 2613 and hopefully 75 pointers will come into picture with additional 80 & 85 every month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

champion840 said:


> Its time to go for 491
> As 75 is dead for 99 % occupation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Even for Non-Pro Rata you think? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

wishing everyone all the best
Hoping to hear better news starting this month.

ANZSCO : 261111-- ICT BA 
PTE : 4-April-2019 (L-84 R-90 S-90 W-83)
EOI 189: 75 Points, Age(30)+Edu (15)+ Exp (5)+Eng(20)
EOI Submitted: 8-April-2019
ITA: Waiting, Fingers Crossed


----------



## Lance426 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm stuck at 75 points too for 2335, hopefully November 16th the single extra 10 points will help for it if I could not get an invite by then.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Can someone provide me 189 august 2019 thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> Can someone provide me 189 august 2019 thread...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1483746&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

champion840 said:


> Its time to go for 491
> As 75 is dead for 99 % occupation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Well 491 is basically 489. So, unless your occupation is in demand in regional areas and you don't get regional nomination, it is same. if your occupation is pro-rata, it is very difficult for you to get nomination as regional areas don't usually need accountants, ICT and engineers. But if you are a hairdresser or plumber or similar, then yes very good chance. 



naman1282 said:


> Even for Non-Pro Rata you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


75 points for non pro-rata will also move quite slowly. Unless you have applied 3 months ago, it will be quite difficult to get it. 



Lance426 said:


> I'm stuck at 75 points too for 2335, hopefully November 16th the single extra 10 points will help for it if I could not get an invite by then.


Why do you think you are the only person who will get 10 extra points? Everybody will which makes it overall no change at all. If all the people who applied with 75 points goes to 85, then all the 80 pointers will go to 90 and you will still be 5 points short.


----------



## Lance426 (Jul 11, 2019)

There still a slight chance? Not everyone will +10 points, there are a part of people will +5 points, so there is still chance

10 points – if you are single
10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
10 points – if partner has an acceptable skills assessment and competent english
05 points – if your partner has competent english (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent)
00 points – any other case


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Experts, I have created my eoi on May19(2613-70(189)) and I will gain 5 pts in November 2019 for experience.
Query is, will my date of effect on my eois change to Nov19 if 5 pts are added by the system? or will they stay May19? A bit confused? Can anyone tell me please ?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Experts, I have created my eoi on May19(2613-70(189)) and I will gain 5 pts in November 2019 for experience.
> Query is, will my date of effect on my eois change to Nov19 if 5 pts are added by the system? or will they stay May19? A bit confused? Can anyone tell me please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes. Your DOE will be changed to November. Whenever there is a change in eoi and that affects your points, then your DOE will be changed.

Same is the case with me. I will also get 5 points in November for my experience. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Yes. Your DOE will be changed to November. Whenever there is a change in eoi and that affects your points, then your DOE will be changed.
> 
> Same is the case with me. I will also get 5 points in November for my experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


As this is a mass change of points due to internal DHA process, there is an outside chance that the original date of effect will remain unchanged 

Moreover, if thousands of applicants have the same time and date of effect, it will be a nightmare to issue invites
How will they prioritise in Skillselect ?

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> As this is a mass change of points due to internal DHA process, there is an outside chance that the original date of effect will remain unchanged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely right. I agree with you. I answered to his generic query about points change due to his experience. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi NB,
I will gain 5 pts for my experience and not the points speculated to award for spouse or singles. 
Will my eoi date of effect changes with that? I believe sincenits a system generated one Doe doesn't change? Am I wrong??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Hi NB,
> I will gain 5 pts for my experience and not the points speculated to award for spouse or singles.
> Will my eoi date of effect changes with that? I believe sincenits a system generated one Doe doesn't change? Am I wrong??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Points change due to experience will reset the date of effect to that date
It’s immaterial if it’s automatic


Cheers


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

After a small round of about 1000 on July 11 and pessimistic posts in Iscah and a few forum members here, I got tensed and did extensive research for the last 2 days by analysing a lot of historical data. Below are my findings.

1. 189 visa cap for 2019-2020 is 18000. That doe snot mean only 9000 will be invited as claimed by iscah. (the cap was 43000 for the last few years and invitations were varying widely irrespective of the cap. in 2016-2017 - 32000 invitations. in 2017-2018 - 16000 invitations. in 2018 -2019 -23000 invitations.) Since the Australia PM is same again, the invites may be around 13000 this time. According to iscah there may be in average 2 applicants per an application because of skilled partners and so the actual no of invites will be 9000 for a 18000 cap. But, only 10% of applicants have skilled partners as per the data on the net and their own website. So the no of invites this time wont be too bad, but much less than last year.

2. For a pessimistic asuumption of only 12000 invites this cycle, at least 9000 should be invited till December since the invitations are fewer in the last months. That means 1500 to 2000 invites per month till november 11th. 

3. when the invitation rate was high like 3000 per month, roughly 700 people with 80 points are invited as it involves accountants with high cut offs to cater to the proportionate invitations for each occupation. When the invitations are around 2000, only 400 - to 500 people with 80 points will be invited, because in a low invitation count, accountants don't get their share below 85 points.

4. so for this cycle, since the average invitations per month dont cross 2000, only around 550 invitations will be issues per month for points 80 and above since the share of accountants and business analysts with 80 points reduces.

5. so 75 point scorere will get their chance starting from august and get invited at a rate of atleast 1000 per month. so, even software engineers will clear by 1 month per each call. so by novermber 11th, software engineers with 75 points will clear up to june 30.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

NB said:


> Points change due to experience will reset the date of effect to that date
> 
> It’s immaterial if it’s automatic
> 
> ...


So no change in my doe as it's automatic. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Deva007 said:


> So no change in my doe as it's automatic.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


DOE will change to that day when you will get 5 additional points.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I have submitted my EOI(189 and separate 190 for NSW) on 16th March at 65 and updated it on 7th May 2019 with 75 in telecom network engineer (263312) category for 189 and 80(75+5)for 190. After seeing latest draw for July, shall I keep my expectations alive to get the invite either for 189 or 190 before the new point system will be effective in November?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

singlarun said:


> shall I keep my expectations alive to get the invite either for 189 or 190 before the new point system will be effective in November?


ISCAH have estimated, based on previous trends and keeping in mind the latest changes which have drastically reduced invitations, that 75 point holders would get through till Nov 11.


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

My further analysis:

1. On July 11th, there might have been 1000 invites with 850 for 80 pointe holders and 150 for 85 or 90 point holders. this included 100 wasted invites from Feb 12th to March 12th and 750 invites till May 14th; for 80 point holders.
2. in august, the no of invitations would be 2000, since the dibp prefers a month stretch of extra invites over 1000 invites to cover for 80 point holders.
3. in September, there may be 2000 invites again. in October and November, there may be 1500 invites each. This roughly means half of as many invites as in the last year for the same period.


----------



## np1981 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi experts,

I need your assistance..

I have 12 years and 4 months experience as ICT Business Analyst and I have done MBA in HRM and Marketing. So at the time of ACS assessment, how many of experience they will deduct?


Thank you for the help!


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Well 491 is basically 489. So, unless your occupation is in demand in regional areas and you don't get regional nomination, it is same. if your occupation is pro-rata, it is very difficult for you to get nomination as regional areas don't usually need accountants, ICT and engineers. But if you are a hairdresser or plumber or similar, then yes very good chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mechanical engineer should not go for 491???
The only reason mechanical will gl there because 189 amd 190 is so competitive cant get 85 points

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

np1981 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need your assistance..
> 
> ...


6 years
You will have to take the RPL route

Cheers


----------



## Thej (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone. I have a query about Acs . I initially Got Acs Done for 261313 in 2018 January. I got a full time job as software engineer In telstra in October 2018 . 2019 October 30th I will complete 1 year Australian experience. My question is can I get ACS done now and add this experience and fill the till date column as ongoin ? So that I get points on 30th October or I can apply only on 30th October? Please advice . 

Eoi 261313 75 June 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thej said:


> Hi Everyone. I have a query about Acs . I initially Got Acs Done for 261313 in 2018 January. I got a full time job as software engineer In telstra in October 2018 . 2019 October 30th I will complete 1 year Australian experience. My question is can I get ACS done now and add this experience and fill the till date column as ongoin ? So that I get points on 30th October or I can apply only on 30th October? Please advice .
> 
> Eoi 261313 75 June 2019


Yes you can
Make sure that there is no change in your designation and RnR after you apply for the ACS re assessment 

Cheers


----------



## chuckNorris79 (Jul 4, 2019)

Thej said:


> Hi Everyone. I have a query about Acs . I initially Got Acs Done for 261313 in 2018 January. I got a full time job as software engineer In telstra in October 2018 . 2019 October 30th I will complete 1 year Australian experience. My question is can I get ACS done now and add this experience and fill the till date column as ongoin ? So that I get points on 30th October or I can apply only on 30th October? Please advice .
> 
> Eoi 261313 75 June 2019





NB said:


> Thej said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone. I have a query about Acs . I initially Got Acs Done for 261313 in 2018 January. I got a full time job as software engineer In telstra in October 2018 . 2019 October 30th I will complete 1 year Australian experience. My question is can I get ACS done now and add this experience and fill the till date column as ongoin ? So that I get points on 30th October or I can apply only on 30th October? Please advice .
> ...



If it’s ongoing employment. ACS will consider the date of application as the cutoff date for experience. It does not consider future date.
So no, you can’t claim 1 year of experience until October and apply for acs then.

For example:
If you started work at October 2018 and submit application today I.e. July 2019. Then you’re experience is October to July(9months) no matter you have employment agreement till October 2019.

Please look at ACS guidelines document for more info.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chuckNorris79 said:


> If it’s ongoing employment. ACS will consider the date of application as the cutoff date for experience. It does not consider future date.
> So no, you can’t claim 1 year of experience until October and apply for acs then.
> 
> For example:
> ...


Most of the applicants claim points for experience beyond their skills assessment and face no problem

That’s why the EOI has the option that you leave the TO DATE blank when applying 

Consult a Mara agent if you have doubts 

Cheers


----------



## chuckNorris79 (Jul 4, 2019)

NB said:


> chuckNorris79 said:
> 
> 
> > If it’s ongoing employment. ACS will consider the date of application as the cutoff date for experience. It does not consider future date.
> ...


I am aware of the EOI -TO DATE clause in ACS which should mean you are ongoing employee and have gained experience till that date.

I was and am still a permanent employee at my work place. I followed the same process back then(to date). The ACS outcome was I was able to gain points for experience till that date which makes sense.

The whole idea of claiming experience beyond ACS skills assessment seems absurd and unethical. But that’s just my thoughts .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chuckNorris79 said:


> I am aware of the EOI -TO DATE clause in ACS which should mean you are ongoing employee and have gained experience till that date.
> 
> I was and am still a permanent employee at my work place. I followed the same process back then(to date). The ACS outcome was I was able to gain points for experience till that date which makes sense.
> 
> The whole idea of claiming experience beyond ACS skills assessment seems absurd and unethical. But that’s just my thoughts .


So if I want to claim additional points for experience, then every time I become eligible for more points, I should get myself reassessed even if I am in the same company job, location, designation and RnR ?

Basically I will submit everything identical to my original application and pay the fees to the skills assessment agency for doing nothing , as nothing has changed since the last application, so what will they assess ?

Your thoughts are music to the ears of skills assessment agencies, but sadly it’s not correct

Cheers


----------



## chuckNorris79 (Jul 4, 2019)

NB said:


> chuckNorris79 said:
> 
> 
> > I am aware of the EOI -TO DATE clause in ACS which should mean you are ongoing employee and have gained experience till that date.
> ...


I may not be correct but I don’t think you are an official ACS assessment officer to judge what’s correct and what’s not.

Atleast I have gone through exact process the other gentleman is going through so I am allowed to tell my experience. ( I can share my ACS assessment if required)

As for music to the ACS ears, that probably is how the system is setup and how their policy works. You may have to assess once you have gained more experience if you want to claim more points. Now this is all my thinking so the word is “probably” there. As the immigration website says”people our business”

We can ask ACS directly about this to confirm.

I don’t want to spend my time arguing.

I believe people in this forum are clever, well educated, experience professionals to process what they think is correct or not. As for what is fair vs not , I can’t comment on that.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

chuckNorris79 said:


> I am aware of the EOI -TO DATE clause in ACS which should mean you are ongoing employee and have gained experience till that date.
> 
> I was and am still a permanent employee at my work place. I followed the same process back then(to date). The ACS outcome was I was able to gain points for experience till that date which makes sense.
> 
> The whole idea of claiming experience beyond ACS skills assessment seems absurd and unethical. But that’s just my thoughts .


Acs is quick money making scheme for gov

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

Deva007 said:


> Hi Experts, I have created my eoi on May19(2613-70(189)) and I will gain 5 pts in November 2019 for experience.
> Query is, will my date of effect on my eois change to Nov19 if 5 pts are added by the system? or will they stay May19? A bit confused? Can anyone tell me please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




When ever there is change to ur circumstances ur DOE will change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sanam2714 said:


> When ever there is change to ur circumstances ur DOE will change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what circumstances you are referring to. If it's point change due to age, experience or English or any other additions then yes DOE will change. If it's other items like current country, partner/kids addition etc then it would not change. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

2613 SOftware Engineer
189-75 points
190-80 points
DOE-23 Mar 2019

Can I expect the invite in the coming rounds ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> 2613 SOftware Engineer
> 189-75 points
> 190-80 points
> DOE-23 Mar 2019
> ...


Check Iscah website for 189
No one can predict 190

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

sanam2714 said:


> 2613 SOftware Engineer
> 189-75 points
> 190-80 points
> DOE-23 Mar 2019
> ...


Probably in September round

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Yes sir I am done with creating account and most of the form. In final steps.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:





jayakrishnak said:


> Did any1 got invite for engineering technologist with 80 pts


What's your doe

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

jayakrishnak said:


> Did any1 got invite for engineering technologist with 80 pts


One of my friends 80 points engineering technologist invited in july round 
Doe 23 March 2019 whats your date of effect 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kingof.roses said:


> What's your doe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Mine is 15 June with 75 points 
224711 Management Consultant 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Mine is 15 June with 75 points
> 224711 Management Consultant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Your occupation is not engineering technologist 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kingof.roses said:


> What's your doe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Mine is 15 June with 75 points 
224711 Management Consultant 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> No harm in waiting and you may get lucky in 190. so keep up the hope and think positive. By Feb your profession would most likely get to 90-95 so during Feb you may get chance otherwise by July you may get cleared. Worst case this goes till August/September and as per ISCAH with 80 you wont get invite before July 2020.


So is there any other way to increase points except NAATI?? Can someone guide me about Professional Year. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yashmathur said:


> So is there any other way to increase points except NAATI?? Can someone guide me about Professional Year.
> 
> Thanks


You could have easily googled and searched like I did

https://www.studiesinaustralia.com/...ts-of-an-australian-professional-year-program

Unless you have studied in Australia, you are not eligible 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

yashmathur said:


> So is there any other way to increase points except NAATI?? Can someone guide me about Professional Year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


All other stuff needs to be present in Australia for study/work. So NAATI and partner points are the only thing you can do when offshore. Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> All other stuff needs to be present in Australia for study/work. So NAATI and partner points are the only thing you can do when offshore. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Though I already have partner points, but as far as I searched on net NAATI can only be given in Australia. Please correct if I am wrong here.
Thanks  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

yashmathur said:


> Though I already have partner points, but as far as I searched on net NAATI can only be given in Australia. Please correct if I am wrong here.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yes only in Australia 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Yes only in Australia
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply bahlv. So this means I have no other option left to increase my points further. All I can do is just wait helplessly 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

yashmathur said:


> Thanks for the reply bahlv. So this means I have no other option left to increase my points further. All I can do is just wait helplessly
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


How many points you have including your skill partner and what about your occupation and date of effect 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> How many points you have including your skill partner and what about your occupation and date of effect
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: Genral Accountant (221111)

EOI Effective Date: 05/07/2019

Points: 80(189) and 85(190)

Points Breakup: Age - 30; PTE-20; Education-15; Experience-10; Partner-5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

yashmathur said:


> ANZSCO: Genral Accountant (221111)
> 
> EOI Effective Date: 05/07/2019
> 
> ...


Also, will gain additional 5 points for experience in Feb'20 but till then again invites will be reduces to 100-200 till July'20.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Try Naati then

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Someone on Facebook is claiming to have received an invite on 12/7/19

Occupation : Electrical Engineer
Points : 75
DOE : 26 Feb 19

P.s Just putting it out there. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

yashmathur said:


> Also, will gain additional 5 points for experience in Feb'20 but till then again invites will be reduces to 100-200 till July'20.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


In November changes you would additional 5 points but that also means your occupation ceiling would go higher as well. So your best bet is try NAATI and wait for February. No other option unless you wanna try 491/494/489 visa. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Try Naati then
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks kodaan for the suggestion 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> In November changes you would additional 5 points but that also means your occupation ceiling would go higher as well. So your best bet is try NAATI and wait for February. No other option unless you wanna try 491/494/489 visa.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thats true, but I am more inclined towards 190 instead of 189. Can't believe for 190 also chances are low at 85 or 90 points. Is there any detail published by DIBP regarding 190 invites. Or any pattern to track 190 invites?
Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

yashmathur said:


> Thats true, but I am more inclined towards 190 instead of 189. Can't believe for 190 also chances are low at 85 or 90 points. Is there any detail published by DIBP regarding 190 invites. Or any pattern to track 190 invites?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Who told you chances for 190 are also low?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

yashmathur said:


> Thats true, but I am more inclined towards 190 instead of 189. Can't believe for 190 also chances are low at 85 or 90 points. Is there any detail published by DIBP regarding 190 invites. Or any pattern to track 190 invites?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


In 2020 cut off will be 100 thats for sure 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Who told you chances for 190 are also low?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dont know on what score 190s are getting picked up. Cant track any invitation records for 190s. Also, assuming that there are so many people waiting at 85, they automatically have an edge in 190 as well with 5 points extra. Please help me guiding if there is any source to track 190 invites. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

yashmathur said:


> Dont know on what score 190s are getting picked up. Cant track any invitation records for 190s. Also, assuming that there are so many people waiting at 85, they automatically have an edge in 190 as well with 5 points extra. Please help me guiding if there is any source to track 190 invites.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


190 invites are also published 
The government is giving more power to the states and good enough quota for 190. You can see the annual 190 invites on the invites round page of the DHA website.

Here is a screenshot. 










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

can we get the link to the details?



bahlv said:


> 190 invites are also published
> The government is giving more power to the states and good enough quota for 190. You can see the annual 190 invites on the invites round page of the DHA website.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> ...


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

bahlv said:


> 190 invites are also published
> The government is giving more power to the states and good enough quota for 190. You can see the annual 190 invites on the invites round page of the DHA website.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> ...


But you don't know granular details like - count per occupation or points per occupation etc.

Without those the overall count means much less.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

devendravelegandla said:


> can we get the link to the details?


There you go

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## yashmathur (Oct 6, 2017)

Exactly my point. Occupation-wise monthly data should be published like 189. There's lack of transparency in the process. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> You and me are in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully u will get invite soon inshallah 
You have 80 points as a single applicant or include skill partner

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> You and me are in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully u will get invite soon inshallah 
You have 80points as a single applicant or include skill partner 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Hopefully u will get invite soon inshallah
> You have 80points as a single applicant or include skill partner
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I hope so In Shaa Allah

Please look at my signature for points breakdown (sometimes I just post without signature)


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

I can't see any signature for points breakdown 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

__________________
Currently on 476
ANZSCO Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)

EOI Created: 30/12/2018
DOE: 04/07/2019
Points
Age: 30
Education: 15
English (PTE): 20
Partner (233913 - Biomedical engineer): 5
Aussie 1 year experience: 5
Naati (cleared on 04/07/2019): 5

Total: 80 (189)
85 (190 - NSW & waiting for QLD to open)

Invite:


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> __________________
> 
> Currently on 476
> 
> ...


U will get invite soon inshallah 
Seems good profile so far 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

champion840 said:


> In 2020 cut off will be 100 thats for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


According to Iscah`s knowledge, the invite mark will invite by 5 points when the new partner points will commence in November 2019. Because neither all applicants have skill partner and nor all applicants are single so most of occupations' invite mark will increase by 5 points based on new changes. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## SRman (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi All,

My job experience points are recently updated and that changes the EOI DOE. 

189 - 75 points
190 - 80 points (with SS)

So, the points will be considered as per the current date? When can i expect an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SRman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My job experience points are recently updated and that changes the EOI DOE.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

If the existing EOI is old, withdraw it and file a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Is anyone engineering technologist in this group please reply. 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritesh Kumar (Jul 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EOI created in march and last updated in may are considered old or new? How much validity would they have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ritesh Kumar said:


> EOI created in march and last updated in may are considered old or new? How much validity would they have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it so difficult to write the year also ?

Cheers


----------



## Ritesh Kumar (Jul 18, 2019)

2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritesh Kumar (Jul 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Is it so difficult to write the year also ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Lance426 said:


> There still a slight chance? Not everyone will +10 points, there are a part of people will +5 points, so there is still chance
> 
> 10 points – if you are single
> 10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident
> ...


Yes not everyone is eligible for 10 extra points. Here is ISCAH's experience.

Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019. 

The other two thirds of all EOIs* (those people with a partner)*will gain either 0, 5 or 10 points depending on the skills and english language ability of their partner. To break this down only 10% of those applicants with a partner are currently claiming partner points (ie they have an acceptable skills assessment). The other 90% of those with a partner will have to hope their partners english is at least competent (IELTS 6,6,6,6 or equivalent) to get 5 points. Currently only 12% (of all application) declare partner english skills at this level in their visa applications. Although presumably some could do better if they had to, and we have assumed this will happen.
(In the past DHA required the partner’s occupation to be on the same list as the primary applicant to claim partner points. Until we see*something different we will have to assume that is the same rule in November 2019)
So in summary from 16/11/2019 we believe that on an*existing EOI score on 16/11/2019
34%* *will gain 10 points from being single or having an aussie partner
06%* *will gain 10 points from a partner with skills assessment and competent english
20%* *will gain 5 points from having a partner with competent english
40%* *will gain 0 points
The effect of this is if you are competing in an occupation where the invitations are being given at 80 points AFTER 16/11/2019, and your partner has no skills assessment and poor english you are going to struggle. This is because if you only get 80 points, you will be ranked at the BOTTOM of all the 80 point EOIs. So you are going to need 85 points for an invitation. That is going to be hard when you can’t claim any partner points at all !


Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Yes not everyone is eligible for 10 extra points. Here is ISCAH's experience.
> 
> Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019.
> 
> ...




So are u saying from Nov cutoff will be 85 for all the occupations or just the Pro rate ones ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

sanam2714 said:


> So are u saying from Nov cutoff will be 85 for all the occupations or just the Pro rate ones ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea at all. I am struck at 75 points for engineering technologist no idea what will happen in November 2019. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## SindhuMN (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I updated my EOI -189 with 70 points in Feb 2019(261312-Developer Programmer) and 190 with 75 points, anyone let me know, When I can expect invite?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

SindhuMN said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I updated my EOI -189 with 70 points in Feb 2019(261312-Developer Programmer) and 190 with 75 points, anyone let me know, When I can expect invite?


Unfortunately 70 points is not enough to get an invite for the 189 visa under the current circumstances.


----------



## MO_UZZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Apolologys. correct me if I am wrong. Does that mean it would not reach for an invite for the mark of 80 for the year 2019/2020 . Eg for anz: 261313 as mine.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

MO_UZZ said:


> Apolologys. correct me if I am wrong. Does that mean it would not reach for an invite for the mark of 80 for the year 2019/2020 . Eg for anz: 261313 as mine.


80 pointers on 261313 are already cleared till 13th May at least. It would confirm the exact date once official result comes in. But with 80 you have chance to get invited in next 1-2 rounds easily. Assuming for you the max backlog is 0-3 months depending when did you file the EOI after 13th May

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

There is another plus 10 point change, people seems to be missing entirely.
"10 points for having certain STEM qualifications"

STEM is Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. Criteria is still not clear. But that's another big change in Nov 2019 points system. That will certainly increase the minimum points requirement threshold.



kingof.roses said:


> Yes not everyone is eligible for 10 extra points. Here is ISCAH's experience.
> 
> Currently 66% of points test applications have a partner included and 34% are single people. So going forward approximately one third of all EOIs (the single applicants) will gain 10 extra points on 16/11/2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

AsterixArmorica said:


> There is another plus 10 point change, people seems to be missing entirely.
> "10 points for having certain STEM qualifications"
> 
> STEM is Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. Criteria is still not clear. But that's another big change in Nov 2019 points system. That will certainly increase the minimum points requirement threshold.


Not sure why you think that's a plus. Here, you are not competing with everyone else but within your Anzsco code. So if you Assessment body and code requires you to be from STEM then it adds nothing. everyone will get 10 points


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Muka said:


> Not sure why you think that's a plus. Here, you are not competing with everyone else but within your Anzsco code. So if you Assessment body and code requires you to be from STEM then it adds nothing. everyone will get 10 points


But if your occupation is in Non Pro Rata which is considered as a clustered group, then you might have an advantage to get invited before. Correct? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> There is another plus 10 point change, people seems to be missing entirely.
> "10 points for having certain STEM qualifications"
> 
> STEM is Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. Criteria is still not clear. But that's another big change in Nov 2019 points system. That will certainly increase the minimum points requirement threshold.


Thats only applicable if you have STEM (ICT) Degree from Australia. So for most of the offshore candidates, this is a disadvantage actually.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Thats only applicable if you have STEM (ICT) Degree from Australia. So for most of the offshore candidates, this is a disadvantage actually.


And the STEM QUALIFICATION means master by research in science, technology, engineering and mathematics so thats i can say M phil not master by coursework but most of students studying masters by coursework so STEM QUALIFICATION could be a rear case not the common one. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> And the STEM QUALIFICATION means master by research in science, technology, engineering and mathematics so thats i can say M phil not master by coursework but most of students studying masters by coursework so STEM QUALIFICATION could be a rear case not the common one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Yes, thats right. Research Thesis is must for the Masters to get counted or PhD.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Official 11 July invitation round results are now available. A total of 1000+100 invites.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Official results of July 2019 results

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
I heard that the date of august round has been changed from 11th to 1st August. 
Please confirm if anyone know about this???
Regards,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> I heard that the date of august round has been changed from 11th to 1st August.
> Please confirm if anyone know about this???
> Regards,


Heard from?


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


From my agent


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> From my agent


Some agents can be dodgy. Is your agent MARA approved?

Official website is still showing 11th


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Some agents can be dodgy. Is your agent MARA approved?
> 
> Official website is still showing 11th


It’s immaterial
It may be true
As the website says, the dates are subject to change
It actually makes more sense to run the invite on the 1st of the month then the 11th

It will reflect on the website in due course

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s immaterial
> It may be true
> As the website says, the dates are subject to change
> It actually makes more sense to run the invite on the 1st of the month then the 11th
> ...


Yep, you are right. Maybe it is an insider news yet.

I hope they change the date to 1st August.


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello All,

I have lodged EOI with 75 points(189) and 80 points( 190) VIC. I am currently employed, but am not sure if I will be at the time of receiving the invite( if at all I receive one in the next few months). Will it be essential for me to remain on job while receiving the ITA? I know we need to submit current and previous employment evidence document , hence asking this query.

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 75 points(189) and 80 points( 190) VIC. I am currently employed, but am not sure if I will be at the time of receiving the invite( if at all I receive one in the next few months). Will it be essential for me to remain on job while receiving the ITA? I know we need to submit current and previous employment evidence document , hence asking this query.
> 
> ...


You need not be employed , but you have to be in nsw when you are being considered for issuing the pre invite 
I am presuming that your Anzsco code is in the restricted list

Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
Can any one tell me that is there any point for out side home country which can be claimed to increase point. As I am from Pakistan and I have worked in Singapore almost 2 years. 
Awaiting for your response. 
Thanks.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> Can any one tell me that is there any point for out side home country which can be claimed to increase point. As I am from Pakistan and I have worked in Singapore almost 2 years.
> Awaiting for your response.
> Thanks.


Working outside your home country will not give you extra points. It carries the same point as you work in your home country.
If your employment (home country / oversea) task and duties are aligned with the occupation you are claiming and if is accepted/verified by assessing authority then you can claim the points for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> Can any one tell me that is there any point for out side home country which can be claimed to increase point. As I am from Pakistan and I have worked in Singapore almost 2 years.
> Awaiting for your response.
> Thanks.


All countries outside Australia are considered as same for calculating experience points

Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

NB said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli (Oct 27, 2018)

I have a query on ACS assessment for Australian PR.
If I have a B.tech degree in EEE, graduated in 2010,
2 years of IT experience from 2010-2012, a full-time MBA,majored in IT from 2012-2014 and 5 years of experience in IT from 2014 to 2019(all in India).

Could you plz tell me, How many years of experience will be considered from ACS assessment?

Thank you.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

NB said:


> You need not be employed , but you have to be in nsw when you are being considered for issuing the pre invite
> I am presuming that your Anzsco code is in the restricted list
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the reply. I have applied for VIC and yes currently am currently working here on a 482 dependant Visa in Melbourne. My ANZCO is Systems Analyst - 261112. Hoping to get an invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. I have applied for VIC and yes currently am currently working here on a 482 dependant Visa in Melbourne. My ANZCO is Systems Analyst - 261112. Hoping to get an invite :fingerscrossed:


Vic has not yet come out with their list or rules

Let’s see what they decide

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear Experts. Today I have received my ACS skill assessment results and I am really confused that how to enter this in my EOI. The following are my results.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network
and Systems Engineer).



Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering from Comsats Institute of Information
Technology completed August 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.


*The following employment after 13 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).

Dates: 10/07 - 05/14 - 6 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: System Administrator
Employer: Company-1
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)


Dates: 06/14 - 01/17 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer:	Company-2
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)


Dates: 03/17 - 05/19 - 2 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Network Support Administrator
Employer: Company-3
Country: United Arab Emirates (UAE)*

My 1st company Actual start date is 24th October 2007. ACS says the experience will be counted after 13th May 2011. 

How to enter these details in my EOU? I don't understand that my experience is equal to 8 years or not. Can anyone please explain?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts. Today I have received my ACS skill assessment results and I am really confused that how to enter this in my EOI. The following are my results.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network
> and Systems Engineer).
> ...


Entry 1 
10th July 2007 to 13th May 2011
Mark it non relevant 
Entry 2
14th May 2011 to xx may 2014
This one mark it as relevant and also all entries after this
Entry 3
2nd employment and so on

Give actual dates for each employment and do not round them off
If you are continuing in the same job as when you did ACS and want to claim points beyond assessment. Leave the TO DATE blank in the last entry 

The system will automatically calculate your points

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

NB said:


> Entry 1
> 10th July 2007 to 13th May 2011
> Mark it non relevant
> Entry 2
> ...


Thank you, brother. If I leave my current employment end date blank, the system is giving me my desired points: 75 ( for Subclass 189). But if I use the end date which is mentioned in my ACS assessment, I am getting 70. I am still working in the same company but because ACS asked to enter END date instead of the Till date, I had to entre. 

Can you please let me know if in EOI I leave this place ( End date of my current employment) blank, and I get an invitation, will my CO will reject it because in ACS end date is mentioned as different?


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you, brother. If I leave my current employment end date blank, the system is giving me my desired points: 75 ( for Subclass 189). But if I use the end date which is mentioned in my ACS assessment, I am getting 70. I am still working in the same company but because ACS asked to enter END date instead of the Till date, I had to entre.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know if in EOI I leave this place ( End date of my current employment) blank, and I get an invitation, will my CO will reject it because in ACS end date is mentioned as different?




If u are still working in the same company you can leave the end blank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

sanam2714 said:


> If u are still working in the same company you can leave the end blank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks sanam. Now I can say my skill assessment is positive


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you, brother. If I leave my current employment end date blank, the system is giving me my desired points: 75 ( for Subclass 189). But if I use the end date which is mentioned in my ACS assessment, I am getting 70. I am still working in the same company but because ACS asked to enter END date instead of the Till date, I had to entre.
> 
> Can you please let me know if in EOI I leave this place ( End date of my current employment) blank, and I get an invitation, will my CO will reject it because in ACS end date is mentioned as different?


You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment, if you are working in the same company, job, designation location and RnR
If even any one of them changes, you have to get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

NB said:


> You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment, if you are working in the same company, job, designation location and RnR
> If even any one of them changes, you have to get reassessed
> 
> Cheers


Very well explained bro. I got your point now. Thank you very much.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Please send the group link for August round.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Guys,

Do you think I may have a chance in August 11 round?

233511: Industrial Engineer
Points: 80
DOE: July 27, 2019


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you think I may have a chance in August 11 round?
> 
> ...


Good luck 
You have 80 points as a single applicant or include skill partner 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Good luck
> You have 80 points as a single applicant or include skill partner
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I am married but I am not using the partner point.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> I am married but I am not using the partner point.


Good luck

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks like some invites were sent on Aug 11 for SC189. Someone with job code 233512 with 85 points got invited. He updated his status on immitracker.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Looks like some invites were sent on Aug 11 for SC189. Someone with job code 233512 with 85 points got invited. He updated his status on immitracker.


Yes seems like just 100 invites in the august 2019 round. No idea whats going on at this stage.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Yes seems like just 100 invites in the august 2019 round. No idea whats going on at this stage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I read somewhere online that the authorities are currently more focused towards 489 and associated changes because of which 189 is on the back burner...not sure how the system works but the logic made little sensr

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> I read somewhere online that the authorities are currently more focused towards 489 and associated changes because of which 189 is on the back burner...not sure how the system works but the logic made little sensr
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Only valid for 489 states as they have to finalize the invites by 10th September. On federal invites (DHA) this isn't applicable entirely. September round would be last for the FS 489. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Only valid for 489 states as they have to finalize the invites by 10th September. On federal invites (DHA) this isn't applicable entirely. September round would be last for the FS 489.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Agree but the changes coming in November 2019. Thats why they might reduce invite because they dnt want to settle more people in Sydney and Melbourne. So possibility is they might reduce numbers from December when new point system commence. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

kingof.roses said:


> Agree but the changes coming in November 2019. Thats why they might reduce invite because they dnt want to settle more people in Sydney and Melbourne. So possibility is they might reduce numbers from December when new point system commence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


The might increase from December 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Can someone help me, if I submit 2 EOI in 2 different anzsco code, will it be a problem?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Can someone help me, if I submit 2 EOI in 2 different anzsco code, will it be a problem?


As long as you have a valid positive skills assessment for both Anzsco codes, it will not be a problem
Many applicants do it

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. Can anyone please tell me that after November, if I claim points of my wife’s competent English only (5 points), and I got invite, would I need to include my wife visa application along with mine, or I can lodge my application only and later once I get a job then I can sponsor her. Please explain because I couldn't find answer to this question anywhere. I think if we claim skill assessment points of wife only then we have to include.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone please tell me that after November, if I claim points of my wife’s competent English only (5 points), and I got invite, would I need to include my wife visa application along with mine, or I can lodge my application only and later once I get a job then I can sponsor her. Please explain because I couldn't find answer to this question anywhere. I think if we claim skill assessment points of wife only then we have to include.


If you get an invite by claiming your partner's points, why wouldn't you want to apply for a visa for the both of you?

A separate spouse application costs nearly 7500 AUD and the processing time is more than 2 years.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

kunsal said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Can anyone please tell me that after November, if I claim points of my wife’s competent English only (5 points), and I got invite, would I need to include my wife visa application along with mine, or I can lodge my application only and later once I get a job then I can sponsor her. Please explain because I couldn't find answer to this question anywhere. I think if we claim skill assessment points of wife only then we have to include.
> ...


Brother, I have 2 kids as well. If I go with whole family without any job, it would be a risky thing that i will run out of money in a couple of months if I don't get a job. This is the only reason.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Brother, I have 2 kids as well. If I go with whole family without any job, it would be a risky thing that i will run out of money in a couple of months if I don't get a job. This is the only reason.


You only to get their visa and activate it. For them living afterwards isn't must. They can join you later once you get the job or settled in properly. 

If you don't opt for 189 now for your family then you would have to apply for partner and child visa most likely. Right now the secondary candidate is around 2k while later it alone would be almost 8k. Spending 4-6k for rest of family is better than spending 8-10k or more later on with wait time of 20-24 months. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

mail2notif said:


> shahzaib100 said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, I have 2 kids as well. If I go with whole family without any job, it would be a risky thing that i will run out of money in a couple of months if I don't get a job. This is the only reason.
> ...


Thank you bro. you made me clear now. i have just 1 more question please. Once I got visa for me( main applicant) and my family also, and I go to AUS , in how many months my family need to join me. Is there any certain time limit or they can join me any time even after an year?


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

There is something called initial entry date. That is the date by which all of the applicants should enter Australia, even if it is for a day. So what people normally do is, husband and whole family before the date, then he stays back while the rest of family go back after entering Australia (while family stays for maybe 2-10 days), then bring the family in once he is settled with a job.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you bro. you made me clear now. i have just 1 more question please. Once I got visa for me( main applicant) and my family also, and I go to AUS , in how many months my family need to join me. Is there any certain time limit or they can join me any time even after an year?


There is no time limit as such. They can enter Australia and leave using next flight. They are done. They have to get back to Australia before their 5 year visa expires so that they can stay indefinitely. If they want to travel outside/inside once that 5 year is passed they would need RRV. 

If you intend to bring them back after you settle down in 1-2 years That's fine. Just make sure they are in Australia before their visa expires. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

mail2notif said:


> There is no time limit as such. They can enter Australia and leave using next flight. They are done. They have to get back to Australia before their 5 year visa expires so that they can stay indefinitely. If they want to travel outside/inside once that 5 year is passed they would need RRV.
> 
> If you intend to bring them back after you settle down in 1-2 years That's fine. Just make sure they are in Australia before their visa expires. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thank you very much. All clear now.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you bro. you made me clear now. i have just 1 more question please. Once I got visa for me( main applicant) and my family also, and I go to AUS , in how many months my family need to join me. Is there any certain time limit or they can join me any time even after an year?


When DHA grant you visa they will give an IED (Initial entry date). All the members in your Visa application (you, spouse and kids) should visit Australia before the IED. This is to just activate your visa once it is activated your family can go back and join you once you find a job. Ideally IED is given one year from your PCC or Medicals.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,
I am trying to get my acs with different anzsco. Acs is not allowing me to create new account with my details(tried with different email, address). When I try to go for new ACS assessment from existing account it is not allowing me to edit any documents which was uploaded as part of previous assessment. Can someone help in this?


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Can someone suggest which anzsco is more likely to get invites in 2613 group


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to get my acs with different anzsco. Acs is not allowing me to create new account with my details(tried with different email, address). When I try to go for new ACS assessment from existing account it is not allowing me to edit any documents which was uploaded as part of previous assessment. Can someone help in this?


You cannot remove or edit any document which has already been uploaded from ACS website even if it was for an earlier assessment 
You have to link your earlier assessment to the current one
You can upload fresh documents for the current Anzsco code

What exactly are you trying to do ?
What was your previous Anzsco code and what is your current code ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Can someone suggest which anzsco is more likely to get invites in 2613 group


Under 189, all 2613 are same
Under 190, it’s like the flavour of the month
It keeps changing time to time and state to state 

Cheers


----------



## alextrong (Apr 26, 2019)

*What does "10 points for having certain STEM qualifications" exactly mean?*

One of the changes to the points table will include "10 points for having certain STEM qualifications". Is there more information on this? Does STEM include electrical engineering? Is it only Bachelor's or Masters by coursework or Masters by research or a combination?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

alextrong said:


> One of the changes to the points table will include "10 points for having certain STEM qualifications". Is there more information on this? Does STEM include electrical engineering? Is it only Bachelor's or Masters by coursework or Masters by research or a combination?


Not sure about EE but it's master by research and that too from AU. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Is there going to be a round today? It is the 11th day of the month...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Is there going to be a round today? It is the 11th day of the month...


The round for the month is already over
It’s done at 12.01am AEST (7.30pm Indian time on 10th)

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> The round for the month is already over
> It’s done at 12.01am AEST (7.30pm Indian time on 10th)
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for responding NB. But, I didn't see anybody reporting their invites. Maybe it is too early...thanks again.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you for responding NB. But, I didn't see anybody reporting their invites. Maybe it is too early...thanks again.




Please use the right thread to get speedy and latest response. There is a thread for each month invite. 
No harm asking ur queries here but its not a relevant thread.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> Please use the right thread to get speedy and latest response. There is a thread for each month invite.
> No harm asking ur queries here but its not a relevant thread.


Since this thread was for July 2019 - New Financial Year, I thought there was a single thread for everyone for 2019-20. Was not aware that there is a new thread every month. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you for responding NB. But, I didn't see anybody reporting their invites. Maybe it is too early...thanks again.


It was a very small round probably with just 100 invites
So unfortunately none of the members on the forum received it

Cheers


----------

